#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-01-02
<dpm> good morning everyone
<noodles775> Morning dpm :)
<dpm> hey noodles775 :)
<jalcine> Morning dpm :D
<dpm> morning jalcine :)
<dpm> and a happy new year to everyone
<jalcine> \o/
<ajmitch> hi
<jalcine> morning ajmitch
 * jalcine thinks it's the "hello" hour :P
<dpm> good morning mvo, and a happy new year :)
<mvo> hey dpm! good morning and happy new year to you as well :)
<dpm> ;)
<jo-erlend> happy new year, yes! :)
<jo-erlend> this ought to be a good one too!
<jo-erlend> I'm very interested in 12.04. If, by necessity, we get updates for Firefox, Thunderbird, Flash, Unity, etc.. I think maybe I'll be able to stick to it for quite a while. I always say that, though. :)
<dpm> hey jo-erlend ;)
<jo-erlend> hey :)
<ajmitch> I thought the openid & permissions issues had been fixed for the arb access to myapps
 * ajmitch goes to find or file another bug
<noodles775> ajmitch: yes, it was fixed in the code, but there were a bunch of old apps which needed to be updated manually.
<ajmitch> the one I'm looking at (https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/462/) was submitted < 3 weeks ago
 * noodles775 checks
<ajmitch> thanks
<noodles775> ajmitch: So I can see the previous upload which was made public at:
<noodles775> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/site_media/arb/packages/2011/12/ubuntu-tweak_0.6.0-020111219bzr1651oneiric1.tar.gz
<noodles775> but it looks like a new version was uploaded, and is indeed in the private area. I'll find out why and see if it's a bug (which it seems to be - perhaps updated packages going to the wrong place, but I'll verify)
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> another thing that I didn't expect - hitting 'ask for more information' on a submission makes it disappear from the list that I can see
<noodles775> Yes - it takes it out of the review queue atm... we should add a separate list of apps below that are waiting for info from devs (or similar). What would work best for you? (even better, if you can add a bug for it :-)).
<ajmitch> yeah I'll add a bug for it, it's nice to see things that are waiting on info from the submitter, especially if you can poke them about it
<ajmitch> though that'd hardly been the main problem so far :)
<noodles775> Hey there achuni :)
<achuni> hi noodles775!
<ajmitch> do you know what sorting is used for the list of ARB submissions? I don't know if it's entirely random, or if it just seems that way :)
<achuni> ajmitch: hm yep it seems to be completely arbitrary atm
<ajmitch> I think ordering by last changed date or by submission date would make sense, want a bug filed against developer-portal?
<noodles775> ajmitch: looking at the code, and indeed - when an app is updated with a new package, it's not being put in the right place... I'll create a bug now, assuming you didn't already.
<ajmitch> noodles775: no I haven't, I'll let you do it as you have more info on hand
<noodles775> yep
<noodles775> ajmitch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-portal/+bug/910826
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 910826 in developer-portal "New uploads to arb apps still private" [Medium,Confirmed]
<noodles775> achuni: ^^ if you want to add it to the kb
<achuni> noodles775: got it, thanks, adding!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-01-03
<wip> how to detect in my C++ application if an user is currently in a Unity session?
<mvo> one way is to check the "XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP" env for "Unity"
<wip> mvo: thank you sir
<mvo> your welcome, alternatively you can check for the dbus service on the session bus (d-feet is a really handy tool to get a overview what is running)
<wip> i have to check this for coding an exception for Unity, cause my wxWidgets application is not working with it: http://groups.google.com/group/wx-users/browse_thread/thread/e688d6d188003f87
<mvo> oh, I'm sorry to hear that
<aquarius> grr, why is gtk drag and drop so hard?
<aquarius> :(
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-01-04
<dpm> good morning all
<jo-erlend> mterry, hey. I've read your posts about Quickly. Is it ready for active use now? I haven't paid much attention lately.
<mterry> jo-erlend, I believe so, yes
<jo-erlend> cool. I'll have to start playing with it soon, then.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-01-06
<stefano> james_w, are you around?
<james_w> hi stefano
<stefano> hi :) I've got a question about developer.ubuntu.com. It advises to use Quickly, but the packaging guidelines say that you have to install into /opt
<stefano> if I'm starting from scratch with quickly, what am I meant to do?
<james_w> stefano, good question
<james_w> I remember some discussions about making quickly install in to /opt, but I guess it didn't happen
<james_w> stefano, let me just check up on that
<stefano> sure, thanks!
<james_w> stefano-palazzo, which release of Ubuntu are you working on?
<stefano-palazzo> oneiric
<james_w> stefano-palazzo, so, I'm told that "quickly submitubuntu" is what you need to use
<stefano-palazzo> james_w, oh, cool. will that just create the usual package installing into /usr and /bin?
<stefano-palazzo> or is there some kind of magic conversion happening?
<james_w> stefano-palazzo, I believe it's a replacement for "quickly package" that does the right thing for the submission guidelines
<stefano-palazzo> nice. that should probably be mentioned on the get-started page (: Thanks a lot james_w, looks like I'm all set
<james_w> stefano-palazzo, yeah, I'm going to file a bug about it
<james_w> stefano-palazzo, let me know if you have any problems with it
<stefano-palazzo> will do, thank you
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-12-31
<skr_> when ever i open any gnome app like gedit, gcal etc .. i get an error msg "GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend.  Your settings will not be saved or shared with other applications." due to which i am not able to save the settings for these application.PLZ HELP....
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-01-01
<vadi2> In debian packaging, is mudlet_2.0 newer than mudlet_2.0-rc20 ?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-01-02
<coolnamehuh> anyone know what to do with this error when trying to package?
<coolnamehuh>  (setup.py:10257): WARNING **: Couldn't register with accessibility bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<hippiehacker> https://gist.github.com/4436283 # trying to get firefox to create a profile on first run that includes specific CAs (or at least add one)
<JanC> hippiehacker: why do you need that?
<hippiehacker> https://gist.github.com/4436283#comment-695263 # I have a custom app that generates a self-signed certificate during the OEM OOBE for ubuntu, I need firefox to be able to connect securely to that site without user interaction
<hippiehacker> I'm getting close, but I'm confused as to why the Google-CA is force added when I specifically start with a https://wiki.mozilla.org/CA:UserCertDB that has only one entry
<hippiehacker> It also seems strange that I would need to populate /usr/lib/firefox/defaults/profile instead of /etc/firefox/profile or something
<JanC> hippiehacker: the Google cert might be injected for Google's malware protection service
<JanC> otherwise the user would get questions about that cert when Firefox checks whether your site is listed as hosting malware
<JanC> (it's still a bit sneaky to do it that way, of course)
<mobilenoob> Hello. I try to follow the Ubuntu QML toolkit preview install and this shows up: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ui-toolkit/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<mobilenoob> Is the repository missing this part on purpose or should I do something else?
<hippiehacker> https://gist.github.com/4436283#comment-695471 I've noticed that as I continue to browse, I get no notices, but the certs stored in the compiled shared-lib.so get automatically readded 8(
<hippiehacker> I'd like to have a bit more control over who my computer trusts
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-01-03
<punit> Can any one say Ubuntu on mobile require emulator or simulator ??
<punit> to run and test its apps
<mybro> hello!  I've just installed the Ubuntu QML toolkit preview and am trying to go through the initial tutorial (currency converter)
<mybro> Qt Creator isn't recognizing Ubuntu.Components when I try to import.  Does anyone know where in the file system the kit is copied and where in Qt Creator I can point to it?
<kicker22004> anyone up?
<commandoline> argh, just writing 'just ask' nicely :S
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-01-04
<Silur> hi all
<Silur> i have some questions about the gomobile project
<dkessel> don't ask to ask ;) just ask...
<Silur> will it provide gcc?
<Silur> the site only metions HTML5 and QML
<Silur> but will i be able to run a simple Hello world console C++ ?
<Silur> or will it contain a python shell etc...
<Silur> the video says it's going to inherit the Desktop ubuntu's security, user-friendly interface, management but what about development?
<dkessel> well i don't know much about the project - just wanted to get you started asking so someone who knows about it can answer...
<Silur> should i write an email to gomobile@ubuntu.com?
<dkessel> i think there is a channel... #ubuntu-phone or #ubuntu-mobile or so
<Silur> how can i list channels? O.o
<Silur> help
<Silur> LIST
<Silur> dafuq
<dkessel> it's called #ubuntu-phone . i checked
<Silur> thanks :D
<dkessel> so /join #ubuntu-phone
<mh0> How long oes it take to get a USC app approved?
<towels|deb> Hello everyone.
<towels|deb> Quick question, the Ubuntu Phone OS is projected to support C++, right?
<towels|deb> Well, any language I suppose.
<LyokoWarrior91> Hello??
<towels|deb> codehep mpt, Pici?
<towels|deb> codehelp*
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-01-05
<tsimpson> towels|deb: yes, it says so in the into video with sabdfl
<towels|deb> So, do I have to use their little dev kit or could I technically just get their compiler and libraries and make one myself?
<tsimpson> I'd guess the development kit would be the compiler and libraries anyway
<tsimpson> I doubt you'll be tied to the development kit, you should be able to roll your own
<towels|deb> Is it currently supported or no?
<towels|deb> I think only Python and Javascript is at the time.
<towels|deb> I'm not sure though.
<towels|deb> I guess Ubuntu "apps" will work native on the phone too.
<tsimpson> it uses QML, which is part of Qt, which is a C++ tool-kit
<towels|deb> Yes, but they're using python packages and python code in the "tutorial" video.
<tsimpson> I haven't seen those videos, I do know there are python bindings to Qt too, but it's all C++ in the backend
<tsimpson> I would guess it's just easier to do tutorials in python, as there's no compiling/linking involved
<nalaginrut> morning guilers~
<nalaginrut> hmm...wrong msg for wrong channel
<marxjohnson> evening
<marxjohnson> I'm trying to write a QML app that plays sound, but when I try and use QtMultimediaKit i get an error saying it's not installed. How/can I install it?
<commandoline> marxjohnson: QtMultimediaKit is in the qtmobility package if I recall correctly.
<commandoline> (and qtmobility-dev for the headers I guess)
<marxjohnson> There doesnt seem to be a qtmobility package, qtmobility-dev exists but that doesn't seem to be it
<marxjohnson> I'm using the "Ubuntu QML toolkit preview" btw, in case that makes a difference
<marxjohnson> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<commandoline> hmm, it probably does. That's Qt 5. QtMultimediaKit might not even exist in that anymore...
<marxjohnson> ah
<marxjohnson> so is there not currently likely to be a way to play sound in QML apps?
<commandoline> marxjohnson: well, the Qt 5 way is QtMultimedia.
<commandoline> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtmultimedia/qtmultimedia-index.html
<marxjohnson> commandoline: Ah, perfect, thanks!
<popey> marxjohnson: seen https://github.com/ali1234/jono-qml ?
<popey> by ali1234 on irc
<marxjohnson> popey: haha check your email
<popey> ☺
<mh0> I asked yesterday but I never got an answer appear in my buffer playback today... How long does it take for a application to be approved to Ubuntu Software Center?
<mh0> popey: Maan, that seems awesome!
<qwertzui11> mh0: less than a week, depends on how much u've got to fix/change
<mh0> hm alright
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-12-30
<notmot> Hay, I have a question about the application submission / publishing process and I was wondering if this is the correct place to ask about it.
<sarnold> notmot: it is the correct place, or at least not wrong :) -- but it is holidays time, there might not be folks around to answer :)
<notmot> Okay
<notmot> So 6ish days ago I submitted an app for review but I have no feed back and it is still pending, I am not complaining just wondering if this is normal beacuse when I have submitted in the past it took a matter of hours. Thanks
<sarnold> notmot: I can't speak to specifics, but the holidays seems likely enough explanation
<notmot> Okay that was what I was thinking but I submit the other one at the same time, thanks.
<sarnold> hah :)
<sarnold> well, like I said, was a guess. hehe. :)
<notmot> yup thanks
<popey> notmot: what app?
<jonas_> hi, every one
<morten77> hi jonas_/Guest62032
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-12-31
<popey> beuno: Changes can not be accepted and published at this time. Please try again later.
<beuno> popey, the servers seem to be going up and down over the holidays
<popey> beuno: ah, interesting. I have been getting all kinds of timeouts on my phone over xmas
<beuno> popey, IS is firefighting a lot
<popey> k
<popey> ta
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-01-01
<myNickisNick> how do I make a C++/qt/qml app for Ubuntu Touch. Not the logic, that is done and runs on desktop. But how to make a click out of it
<myNickisNick> I have tried to push the binary via adb but it will not launch.  and I can not build it on the system(n4) because I can not install anything
<myNickisNick> I know that it is possible as many of the core apps are in c++ phone contacts unity8 ect
<michal915> hi
<michal915> hi
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-01-02
<JamesTait> Good morning all, Happy New Year! :-D
<imapados> Happy New Year, JamesTait!
<JamesTait> :)
<labsin> Can someone help me with cross-compiling for Ubuntu Touch? Like pointing me to a starting guide or something. I'm using CMake
<denysonique_> hello
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-01-03
<test___> ls
<nik90> Anybody here free to dicuss u1db usage? Currently the clock app is using Qt LocalStorage for storing user's timer presets and other data. I like to switch to u1db since it is more intuitive. But I have some questions that I like to get answered.
<nik90> I created a u1db database for the whole app. I am planning to use a single u1db document to store the timer information like name, time etc. But how do I add new entries to the u1db document?
<popey> nik90: seen http://pythonhosted.org/u1db/ ?
<popey> any use?
 * nik90 looks at the link
<nik90> popey: though it is more for python u1db, I guess I could use some of it to get a better understanding.
<popey> nik90: how about http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/u1db-qt5/concepts.html
<popey> hmm, not a lot of detail there
<popey> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/u1db-qt5/tutorial.html better
<popey> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~uonedb-qt/u1db-qt/trunk/files/head:/examples/ has examples
<nik90> yup I have had a look at the last 2 links.
<nik90> All of them show how to query and use u1db. but none of them show how to add entries to an existing document.
<popey> ah
<nik90> So basically I know how to create a document, database etc, query them and stuff. but not how to edit/update an existing document
<rJaspur> is this something of ubuntu 13.10 or a plugin? that info after i vagrant ssh in my vm. https://www.dropbox.com/s/8nzbpkvxspv739a/Screenshot%202014-01-03%2011.32.29.png
<popey> rJaspur: thats standard on ubuntu (if you mean from "* Documentation" to "0 updates are security updates" and everything in between
<rJaspur> yes, thats what i mean popey, but never seen it on my 12.04 vm's.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-01-04
<oerl90> hi
<aNickForMe> msg nik90 yo you got a second for a question about local storage ?
<aNickForMe> nailed it
<nik90> aNickForMe: hey
<nik90> sure
<nik90> shoot
<aNickForMe> let me get a paste thingy togeather
<aNickForMe> nik90: why in the world is this not working ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6692883/
<aNickForMe> thanks
<aNickForMe> every thing else works
<aNickForMe> lik getDB() ect ect data base there and has data checked with sqliteman
<aNickForMe> I will paste full DBUtils.js
<aNickForMe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6692898/
<aNickForMe> I have also tried to set the query string as   var foo = "SELECT VALUES " + rowName +" FROM Directions"   ; db.tx.executeSql(foo)
<nik90> so in essence the function to trying to retrieve a specific entry by row name?
<aNickForMe> correct
<aNickForMe> like the Row Name
<aNickForMe> but I want to pass from many places so I want to pass like    import "Foo.js" as DataBase    .. ... ..  DataBase.getRowByName("home")
<nik90> don't you do something similar in the getHome() function?
<aNickForMe> the function getHome() works fine so it is not the data base it is something in the query
<aNickForMe> I could make single rows and call by int but what if enduser works at 10 places like me
<aNickForMe> so when there setting there work they can have many
<aNickForMe> maybe I have to just make many tables for each
<aNickForMe> IDK
<nik90> I am trying to wrap my mind around your database.
<aNickForMe> handling all this after in model is another issue
<nik90> hmm why not wrap this whole thing inside a qml model rather than a js file?
<nik90> let me find you an example
<aNickForMe> nik90: the data base is like this    ran =  has the program ever run ?    home = the end users home address  work = endusers work address ;
<nik90> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk/view/head:/clock/WorldClockModel.qml
<aNickForMe> lang is the end users language sysunits is like miles or KM
<aNickForMe> maybe SELECT  statement will not allow ? , [value]
<nik90> I would recommend using a qml listmodel as showcased in the example link I posted. The advantage is that handling a listmodel with data is so much easier.
<aNickForMe> nik90: yeah that is cool but it is the function that I need to get working
<aNickForMe> it is a nice model clean too
<aNickForMe> but model's are after I get the dang function to work.  If I had access out side chroot then I would just do this in C++
<aNickForMe> via mysql
<nik90> how about you change the sqlite call to something like,
<nik90> var rs = tx.executeSql('Select index from Directions where rowName=?', rowName);
<nik90> first mistake I see in your sqlite call is using db.tx.executeSql while it should be tx.executeSql
<nik90> in my sqlite call, you need replace "index" with somethign more appropriate
<nik90> aNickForMe: does that help?
<nik90> I am not awfully comfortable with qt localstorage. I am actually trying to move away to u1db :-)
<nik90> just had a hangout about it :P
<aNickForMe> yeah I little but it is still not working
<aNickForMe> I changed it to                      var rs = tx.executeSql('Select ? from Directions',[rowName]);   but it is returning undefined
<aNickForMe> my bad typo
<nik90> did you use the caps like SELECT, FROM etc etc?
<nik90> I made that mistake in my reply.
<aNickForMe> yeah it is returning the objects for some reason now
<aNickForMe> it console.logs    [object Object] [object Object]
<aNickForMe> let me paste the function again
<nik90> I dont see rowName property in the sqlite entries
<aNickForMe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6693033/
<nik90> which property are you trying to match it against?
<aNickForMe> nik90: that is what I am getting from another page
<nik90> aNickForMe: I know. But since you are effectively trying to get the data from another page and match it with the data in one of the entries in the table, which property are you comparing it against?
<aNickForMe> import "components/database.js" as DataBase                onClicked:{var q = DataBase.getRowByName("home");   console.log(q)   }
<nik90> aNickForMe: ah okay. That makes sense now.
<aNickForMe> Component.onCompleted: {
<aNickForMe>                  DataBase.createInit()
<aNickForMe>                 var c = "home"
<aNickForMe>                 console.log("YO YO YO YO "  +DataBase.getRowByName("home"))
<aNickForMe> that returns    YO YO YO YO [object Object][object Object]
<aNickForMe> and not the string
<nik90> I am sorry but I am not really sure what the issue is with the code
<aNickForMe> me either I am looking at the source code for location qml plugin
<aNickForMe> I know why it is retuning the object I just want to figure out how to change it know
<aNickForMe> nik90: you def helped with the string for the query
<aNickForMe> that was the big issue
<nik90> hmm okay :-)..
<nik90> I guess you need to access individual properties of the object somehow
<nik90> so in your case that would be r.somepropertyname
<nik90> that's what you need to figure out I guess
<aNickForMe> nik90: thanks again.
<aNickForMe> just got done reading the qmlsqldatabase_executeSql   function good stuff
<PublicStaticVoid> This is the app development chanel
<PublicStaticVoid> where is the OS development chanel?
<PublicStaticVoid> Channel*
<nik90> PublicStaticVoid: join #ubuntu-touch
<nik90> for OS development or any question related to Ubuntu Touch
<ahayzen> nik90, awesome session on U1DB earlier. I've just started trying to figure out how to move our playlists/recently played data over to U1DB for the music-app
<nik90> ahayzen: thnx mate
<nik90> ahayzen: I am working on a sample app now to illustrate dyanmic document storage and retrieval stuff
<ahayzen> nik90, playlists is an interesting one. because u can have many playlists and many tracks in each playlist
<ahayzen> nik90, cool :)
<nik90> I think there you would have one document per playlist
<nik90> and each document will have the song name, duration as properties
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah either 1 document per playlist or 1 per track in each playlist?
<nik90> but I am new to this as well. So I would recommend running it by stuart later.
<nik90> yup both should work
<ahayzen> nik90, i think the former should work but yh i'm new so will have a play :)
<nik90> exactly
<nik90> :)
<ahayzen> nik90, the only thing we were wondering is that we want *some* data to be synced and some not (eg settings synced but not playlists) so would these be best in diffferent databases?
<daker> ahayzen: wait what session ?
<ahayzen> daker, https://plus.google.com/113051860352311525753/posts/UUjKWV3wGyi
<daker> ahayzen: aha!
<ahayzen> daker, :)
<nik90> ahayzen: regarding the sync part I am not sure. But as mentioned by stuart, sync is pretty much uncharted territory :) so hard to say
<ahayzen> nik90, yep understood, we were just trying to think of limitations with our data. Did u say some community apps are currently using U1DB?
<nik90> ahayzen: yup. Take a look at geldliste, saucybacon, ubuntu tasks (created as part of app developer showdown)
<ahayzen> nik90, cool thanks :)
<nik90> also word chain
<PublicStaticVoid> nik90: Okay?
<PublicStaticVoid> #ubuntu-touch
<nik90> PublicStaticVoid: I forgot to ask if you are referring to Ubuntu Touch or Ubuntu development
<nik90> PublicStaticVoid: for Ubuntu OS development go to #ubuntu-devel I think
<PublicStaticVoid> Ubuntu Touch is for phones.. right?
<nik90> PublicStaticVoid: well for now yes...eventually tablet, tv :)
<PublicStaticVoid> I installed the package while installing from net install today
<PublicStaticVoid> Thought it was a DE for my touchscreen haha
<PublicStaticVoid> Dunno what it gave me
<nik90> lol
<PublicStaticVoid> nik90: Is there a beta for touch on touchscreen laptops x86_64
<nik90> PublicStaticVoid: Well the shell that you see in Touch called Unity 8 can be run on a laptop. so that's a yes to your question
<nik90> it is obviously not yet suitable for a desktop yet. but the convergence work is undergoing.
<nik90> PublicStaticVoid: here is a video of it running on a touchscreen laptop http://www.google.nl/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=9&cad=rja&ved=0CGwQtwIwCA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DK5BKtXpWN1A&ei=NJfIUsjKLenN0QXYz4HgDQ&usg=AFQjCNHstUcaddrkZ3z0ZtM_r_9oRJAiJQ&sig2=bkGNlR4TB2oKO4CE-O3RtQ
<nik90> sorry that's a huge url. use this one -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5BKtXpWN1A
<nik90> PublicStaticVoid: if you are on ubutu 13.10, you can install it using sudo apt-get install unity8
<nik90> and then run by "unity8 -mousetouch"
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-01-05
<PublicStaticVoid> my touchscreen already works as a mouse
<PublicStaticVoid> wacom is installed by default lol
<PublicStaticVoid> Is that all it does?
<PublicStaticVoid> I will check out unity8 though
<PublicStaticVoid> nik90: i it supposed to say no data sources?
<PublicStaticVoid> nothing I click on works..
<PublicStaticVoid> I thought it was like a version for a desktop not a phone emulator haha
<PublicStaticVoid> wasnt in ubuntu-restricted-extras or -extras
<PublicStaticVoid> er -adons
<PublicStaticVoid> oops wc
<nik90> PublicStaticVoid: I did say it wasn't ready for desktop. That said, if you resize the window, the UI will adapt to the window size.
<nik90> but the convergence is a wip. So it doesn't happen with all UI elements
<PublicStaticVoid> yeah nothings works
<PublicStaticVoid> so I will wait a while
<PublicStaticVoid> looks good though
<nik90> I haven't personally tried. So you might want to ask on #ubuntu-touch on how to test it.
<PublicStaticVoid> By nothing I mean clicking or touching apps does nothing
<PublicStaticVoid> I thought this was #ubuntu-touch haha
<nik90> could be that you need to add additional parameters while running it to get those working
<PublicStaticVoid> I am in there haha
<PublicStaticVoid> Thx
<ahayzen> nik90, managed to convert the recently played tracks to use U1DB \o/
<nik90> ahayzen: wow! that's awesome
<ahayzen> nik90, the only issue i've hit so far is 'u1db: Invalid docID', so far I have found if u have a space or a dot it doesn't like it :/
<ahayzen> nik90, i need to sanitise them in some way but i'm not sure of all the legal chars yet lol and I need to ensure they are unique
<nik90> ahayzen: yup. I guess docId is quite similar to qml Id which are special
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah
<nik90> ahayzen: why dont you let u1db generate the docId automatically?
<ahayzen> nik90, it can do tht?
<ahayzen> nik90, wht just leave it blank?
<nik90> if you use the putDoc() method and give it just the data, it will create a document with a unique docId
<nik90> this doesn't work for static document creation
<nik90> at least that's what I think
<ahayzen> nik90, thanks i'll try tht :)
<ahayzen> nik90, it works :) ... just realised i need to sort the query some how
<nik90> nice
<ahayzen> nik90, oh no its just backwards, do u know how to get a listview to display the results backwards lol
<nik90> ahayzen: sorting hmm..I have no idea about that. But that is something I would be interested in knowing as well.
<ahayzen> nik90, ah no it may be trickier than tht
<ahayzen> nik90, also using the autogenerate does make it more difficult to detect wht is already there, i'll continue investigating :)
<nik90> ahayzen: you can use the function listDocs() to list all the docs available in the database
<nik90> it returns all the docIds as a list.
<ahayzen> nik90, before i was using recent_albumname ... so it would just overwrite the existing when it needs to update the time
<ahayzen> nik90, tht would mean searching through all the docs for the matching album :/
<ahayzen> nik90, if i could take a hash of the album name tht would probably be the best/easiest solution to solve the id issue
<nik90> ahayzen: hash?
<nik90> you meant a part of the album name?
<ahayzen> nik90, if i took say a md5 of the album name tht would both be unique and would contain valid characters?
<nik90> true
<nik90> ahayzen: are there quite a bit of songs in the recently played? or is it just the last played song that you are storing?
<ahayzen> nik90, it is a list of all the albums/playlists played by the user IIRC ... so could be massive
<nik90> ahayzen: ah okay
<ahayzen> nik90, although i don't know if it is planned to be limited to x items, at the moment we just have a clear button
<nik90> ahayzen: in that case, why dont you add a property called "type" = "recentPlayed" and then query for docs with that property value?
<nik90> that's what stuart recommended in order to filter through the docs in a database
<nik90> ahayzen: btw, check out https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/data/u1db/high-level-api
<nik90> it is a python API
<nik90> however it shows some valid index and query expressions that can be used
<ahayzen> nik90, i'm not sure how i've done it but i've got the contents as {"recent": {"title": title, ... }} and then the index points at "recent.title" etc and then the query points at the index?
<ahayzen> nik90, similar to this one http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~geldliste-developers/geldliste/ubuntu-app-showdown/view/head:/geldliste/model/GeldlisteDatabase.qml
<nik90> ahayzen: I think that should work. I am still getting used to the query stuff
<ahayzen> nik90, yh it seems like there a few different ways of doing it
<ahayzen> nik90, anyway i better go to sleep, thanks for all ur help :)
<nik90> ahayzen: np. gud nite
<nik90> ahayzen: were you able to fix the issue where the listview showed results backwards?
<ahayzen> nik90, no i realised it was just showing them in order added
<ahayzen> nik90, i also found in the spec 'Recent: the last n albums that were played or added.' so i have changed it to use ur idea of auto ids
<nik90> I still have 2 things I need to figure out -> 1. changing the order 2. Different types of query expressions allowed
<nik90> ahayzen: oh by the way I figured out basic filtering methods
<ahayzen> nik90, i think all i now need is to be able to sort the query in descending order on a field
<nik90> I created dynamic tasks similar to { "task": {"name": "sample task 0", "status": "Started", "progress": 20} }
<ahayzen> nik90, and then put the index on task.name ?
<nik90> yup
<ahayzen> nik90, ^^ is wht i figured out last night as well :)
<nik90> actually my index lists expression: ["task.name", "task.status", "task.progress"]
<ahayzen> nik90, and then ur query points at ur index?
<nik90> I noticed that if I dont add task.status and task.progress, I cannot display that data in a listview
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah it is like ur telling it wht to put in the SELECT statement
<nik90> my query is query: [{"name":"*"}, {"status":"*"}, {"progress":"*"}]
<nik90> best part is I can change it to status:"Done"
<nik90> and then it will show only tasks that are done
<nik90> but I still need to find out all available logic expressions that can be used.
<ahayzen> nik90, cool, my query is blank at the moment as i want all of the recent items
<nik90> ahayzen: yup that makes sense for recent items
<nik90> so in your list view your model is the query object
<ahayzen> nik90, i just need to be able to sort the query. Then i can remove any docs after X index
<ahayzen> nik90, yep
<ahayzen> nik90, oh yeah to remove a doc u do db.putDoc("", docId)
<nik90> yeah, I saw it in geldliste this morning
<nik90> I was up pretty much the whole nite trying to figure this thing out :P
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah same lol
<nik90> lol
<ahayzen> nik90, it does seem much cleaner than localstorage though :)
<nik90> oh also, query also provides the docId as well just so you know
<ahayzen> nik90, yep i'm just playing with tht now
<ahayzen> nik90, so who do we talk to regarding sorting etc?
<nik90> +1.. u1db much cleaner than local storage
<nik90> definitely stuart again
<nik90> I will send a g+ message to him and include you in the conversation
<ahayzen> nik90, is he around on IRC?....ah cool thx
<nik90> he normally is, but I havent seen him on irc this whole weekend
<nik90> his nick is aquarius
<ahayzen> nik90, he is probably hiding from u ;)
<nik90> hey I dont think I have you in my circles, can you link me to your profile
<nik90> lol ;P
<ahayzen> nik90, http://andrewhayzen.co.uk/plus
<nik90> awesome
<nik90> ahayzen: let me know if you figure out any other cool tricks
<ahayzen> nik90, haha i will, i'm still wondering about the best way to do the playlists
<ahayzen> nik90, do u think you can double nest the elements eg playlist.tracks.file ?
<ahayzen> nik90, so it would then be {"playlist": {"name":"test", "tracks": {"file":"/path"}}}
<nik90> ahayzen: absolutely
<nik90> ahayzen: but I am guessing you might need to adjust the query appropriately since you will essentially have 2 models
<ahayzen> nik90, and then wht would the playlisttrack index look like? ["playlist.tracks.file"]
<ahayzen> nik90, well i need two models. one for the list of playlists then one for the list of tracks in a playlist
<ahayzen> nik90, i'll try it and see wht happens :)
<nik90> ahayzen: yup, give it a try, I am experimenting with that as well
<ahayzen> nik90, if it can do ^^ and we can figure out sorting then we are on to a winner :)
<nik90> ahayzen: yup :) because that should cover almost 80-90% of what most apps need
<ahayzen> nik90, yep :)
<ahayzen> nik90, wht would be really cool would be able to go sort: ["recent.time"] and then have a true false for asc/desc or something
<nik90> ahayzen: +1
<ahayzen> nik90, ^^ would be enough for me i think
<nik90> ahayzen: in the u1db python docs, I have seen a sort function. dont know if there is a equivalent in qml javascript
<ahayzen> nik90, i saw some of the py examples just wrapped sorted() around the results, are u able to point me to an example?
<nik90> ahayzen: http://pythonhosted.org/u1db/high-level-api.html
<nik90> sorted(db1.get_index_keys('by-firstname')
<nik90> search for that string in the link
<ahayzen> nik90, is tht not python sorting it no U1DB though?
<ahayzen> *not U1DB
<nik90> I think so...that's why I hope javascript has something similar
<ahayzen> nik90, but we just point the listView at the query so surely we would want the query to do it for us before it reaches the listView?
<nik90> +
<ahayzen> nik90, otherwise we would have to extract the results, sort them and then somehow make them back into a listmodel
<nik90> ahayzen: well in essence we can create a listmodel and have a for loop where we go through the query results and then push it to the listmodel with a appropriate filter or expression
<nik90> ahayzen: but before we go to that step, I am trying to ensure that u1db has some trick up its sleeve
<ahayzen> nik90, we could but U1db appears to be very fast so i would prefer it to do the sorting internally to maintain the performance
<nik90> I take it you refer internally->u1db ?
<ahayzen> nik90, yep internally as in, in its statements when it is reading from the actual db
<nik90> ahayzen: btw is this statement { "task": {"name": "sample task 0", "status": "Started", "progress": 20, "tags": [{"tag":"test1"},{"tag":"test2"}]}} seem correct? It should be similar to your recent playlist object
<nik90> where task is a playlist and tags are the filenames
<ahayzen> nik90, ooo interesting, i'm still building my interface :)
<ahayzen> nik90, just deciding how to detect if a playlist name already exists in the db
<nik90> ah
<ahayzen> nik90, can either loop through the results or i was thinking of using a query to filter by that name and then count the results
<nik90> is this to check while creating a new playlist to avoid duplicate playlist names?
<nik90> I would use the query filter and count the results.
<ahayzen> nik90, yep and i agree thts the best way
 * ahayzen notices the music-app doesn't currently stop duplicate playlist names causing interesting affects
<nik90> I am guessing localstorage will override an existing playlist?
<ahayzen> nik90, i end up with two tht are like merged lol because we currently have playlist(id, name) with id as the key. i'm now gonna change this to just name with that as the key to prevent this
<ahayzen> nik90, so if i have {"playlist": {"tracks": []}} and then i want to add to tht playlist how to add {"file": "/path"} to it. Is this where the issue of QML not picking up appends that Stuart mentioned occurs?
<nik90> ahayzen: yes
<ahayzen> nik90, so i have to get the contents of the doc add it to tht var then reset the *whole* contents back to the doc?
<nik90> that's what I am planning to do
<ahayzen> nik90, something like var contents = doc.contents; contents.playlist.tracks.push(record); doc.contents = contents;
<nik90> I am not sure about the contents.tracks.push() part, but others seems fine
<ahayzen> nik90, haha yeah i'm not sure either
<nik90> although I am still stuck in the {"playlist": {"tracks": []}} part. I am not sure how to display it using a query
<nik90> it is not working for me
<ahayzen> nik90, ah i'm still building the parts to put the data in lol so will probably have the same issue in a bit
<nik90> hehe
<nik90> ahayzen: you should test all this in a sample program rather than on the music app, since you can iteratively test it quickly
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah probably a better idea but i'm pretty much there hehe
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah something in there isn't working as expected :/
<nik90> ahayzen: regarding the push or viewing the query?
<ahayzen> nik90, just viewing the query haven't got as far as pushing yet
<nik90> I have a feeling that the index keys should have the same size
<ahayzen> nik90, i can create a playlist with {"playlist": {"name": "a", "tracks": []}} but i can't get the tracks part back to count how many tracks there are
<nik90> in our case, we have playlist.name and playlist.tracks of different size
<ahayzen> nik90, i've tried doing playlist.tracks and it just says it doesn't exist when i try and do contents.tracks.length in the listview
<nik90> yup for me it says playlist.tracks is undefine
<nik90> undefined*
<nik90> I tried Query.results[0].tracks
<ahayzen> yep
<ahayzen> hmmm
<ahayzen> nik90, gonna need a new plan ;)
<nik90> :)
<nik90> ahayzen: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~uonedb-qt/u1db-qt/trunk/view/head:/examples/u1db-qt-example-5/u1db-qt-example-5.qml
<nik90> there they use a similar document contents and have made a index and query
<nik90> but on trying it with playlist, it doesnt work
<ahayzen> nik90, ooo tht is close
<nik90> this is so unfair :/
<ahayzen> nik90, the issue is we have tracks as a list
<ahayzen> nik90, oh but they have word as a list...
<nik90> exactly
<nik90> but the thing is look at their index
<nik90> both have the same size
<nik90> unlike ours
<ahayzen> nik90, interesting
<ahayzen> nik90, ok i could put a playlist.count to solve tht i just need to then have a way of only showing the playlist.tracks.xx that have a playlist.name==x which will be the next issue lol
<nik90> ahayzen: I figured how to view it!!!
<ahayzen> nik90, how?
<nik90> ahayzen: let me post the code. 10 secs
<ahayzen> nik90, np
<nik90> ahayzen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6697573/
<ahayzen> nik90, ooo interesting
<nik90> ahayzen: I realised that the query gives the docId of the playlist we are interested in. So with the docId, I get the tracks info directly from the database :)
<ahayzen> nik90, cool once i get my smaller example working i'll see if it works
<ahayzen> nik90, i'm getting data back \o/
<nik90> ahayzen: awesome!
<nik90> ahayzen: are you going to try the adding/editing part now?
<ahayzen> nik90, yep and then see if i can copy the changes across to the music-app attempt :)
<nik90> :)
<ahayzen> nik90, i can see the push is working on the actual array, just need to get it to update the document
<nik90> ahayzen: well if you pushed into a javascript array and that worked, then document.contents = javascript array should work?
<ahayzen> nik90, but i don't have the actual document so i thought db.putDoc(contents, docId); might work
<nik90> ahayzen: oh yeah that will work!! nice!
<ahayzen> nik90, but something isn't working :/
<ahayzen> nik90, i can see it trying to read stuff for the listmodel but it is coming back with u1db: Failed to get document : No document
<ahayzen> nik90, brb
<ahayzen> nik90, see wht u make of http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6697749/ bits of it are overcomplicated for tht small example and some temporary methods have been added but u get the idea
<ahayzen> nik90, just when u hit add u can see it being added to the contents but not the listview
<nik90> should I be looking at function addToPlaylist() ?
<nik90> ahayzen:
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah
<ahayzen> nik90, it all needs cleaning up as things have been added/removed alot lol but still not sure y it isn't quite working
<nik90> hmm it works for me on my program.
<nik90> ahayzen: I copied most of the stuff from your program
<nik90> let me debug yours..1 min
<ahayzen> nik90, hmm probably have a query/index linked incorrectly somewhere
<nik90> ahayzen: give me the ooutput as I ask them
<nik90> ahayzen: when you do contents = db.getDoc(doc)
<nik90> do you get the right contents output?
<nik90> I am trying to validate if your docId you passed is correct
<ahayzen> nik90, the output of this ... console.debug("DOC", doc, JSON.stringify(contents));
<ahayzen> nik90, is DOC D-132a191a-6bd1-476b-af51-04a32a94fbba {"playlist":{"name":"test","tracks":[{"file":"/path/to/file"},{"file":"/new/path"},{"file":"/new/path"}]}}
<ahayzen> nik90, and then the second debug line after the push u can see the new item...DOC D-132a191a-6bd1-476b-af51-04a32a94fbba {"playlist":{"name":"test","tracks":[{"file":"/path/to/file"},{"file":"/new/path"},{"file":"/new/path"},{"file":"/new/path"}]}}
<nik90> okay that seems fine then
<ahayzen> nik90, it seems to be failing in playlist.getDb().getDoc(docId)
<ahayzen> nik90, tht appears to be where this appears 'u1db: Failed to get document : No document'
<nik90> ahayzen: ah..okay
<ahayzen> nik90, tht is in the listitem
<nik90> ahayzen: could it be that it is confusing the two identical playlist variable names?
<nik90> in that statement
<ahayzen> nik90, where?
<nik90> ahayzen: in playlist.getDb().getDoc(docId).playlist.tracks[index].file
<nik90> could you change Playlist { id: playlist } to someother name
<ahayzen> but i am calling tht playlist aren't i?
<nik90> true, but there is playlist.getDb() and also playlist.tracks[index].file as well
<nik90> so I thought perhaps it is confusing between those two playlist variable names
<ahayzen> ah i see wht u mean
<nik90> ahayzen: I am pretty sure the way you are adding stuff to the u1db is correct since it works for me as well. So that's a huge win for us :)
<ahayzen> nik90, yep :)...u have a repeater in ur listview...
<nik90> ahayzen: is it working for you now?
<ahayzen> nik90, no lol
<nik90> :/
<ahayzen> nik90, ooo maybe now but my repeater is putting the text ontop of itself so just get a black blob lol
<nik90> lol..use a column or row
<nik90> you need to use a repeater since it is a array inside a array if you know what I mean
<ahayzen> nik90, thx
<nik90> or else we need to use a ListItem.Multivalue
<nik90> I tried that but it showed [object Object] instead of the actual value
<ahayzen> nik90, right tht works
<ahayzen> nik90, i just wonder if i can get the UI right, it should be ok (yn)
<nik90> ahayzen: well here's what I am thinking right now. -> I got dynamic documents working!! I can add, edit, delete and view them!
<nik90> I will worry about the UI a bit later :P
<nik90> I think i have enough to start my blog post explaining what I did.
 * nik90 is tired..
<ahayzen> nik90, yep it is coming together slowly :)
<nik90> the thing is this is all quite new and hence takes time to get it right..I struggled in a similar fashion with local storage as well. The only difference between the code will be more cleaner and leaner this time.
<ahayzen> nik90, right just got the filter working, think i have enough to attempt to get it working with the music-app
<nik90> ahayzen: yup..me too for the clock app.
<nik90> ahayzen: btw thnx for working with me on this..nice to work together and exchange code to help one other
<ahayzen> nik90, and hopefully we'll get a response about the sorting then we'll be sorted (if u pardon the pun) ;)
<nik90> lol with the pun ;D
<ahayzen> nik90, no problem and thanks to u as well been a great help with getting this going
<ahayzen> nik90, sure we'll get there eventually
<ahayzen> nik90, do u know where the U1DB are stored so they can be easily deleted?
<nik90> ahayzen: it is located in ~/.local/share/applicationName
<nik90> ahayzen: just so you know, I deleted my u1db file 1000 times in the past 24 hours :)
<ahayzen> nik90, found it thanks :)
<nik90> ahayzen: hope you saw stuart's reply on g+
<ahayzen> nik90, oooo reading now thx
<nik90> ahayzen: no sorting available in u1db, but he has a valid point why. Unfortunately for us, QML doesn't offer sorting either :?
<ahayzen> nik90, damn
<ahayzen> nik90, he says you can do it in the ListModel with C++, anyway of the SDK exposing this to us?
<ahayzen> nik90, IIRC correctly in Gtk you have a TreeModelSort which u put around the liststore...this would be perfect if we had a ModelSort to put around the Query we get
<ahayzen> nik90, still not sure if the way we are getting the third level elements is the best as it makes it tricky to do swipeDelete etc in the listview
<nik90> ahayzen: I really want ListModel Sorting as a SDK feature definitely.
<ahayzen> nik90, now who is best to talk to about this?
<ahayzen> nik90, most of them are probably still on holiday until tomorrow at a guess ;)
<nik90> ahayzen: well I propose getting an email in the mailing list first and then talking to sdk devs like zsombi, florian and tim
<nik90> ahayzen: yes :)
<ahayzen> nik90, agreed
<nik90> ahayzen: regarding the third level elements
<nik90> ahayzen: can you ask on the g+ post to stuart
<nik90> ahayzen: to confirm if we are doing to the proper way
<nik90> I need to go prepare dinner now
<ahayzen> nik90, yep will do :)
<ahayzen> nik90, i need to take decorations down and have dinner as well ;) lol
<ahayzen> nik90, speak later
<nik90> ahayzen: go ahead..tlk later..bye
<nik90> ahayzen: did db.getIndexKeys(indexname) work for you?
<nik90> It doesnt work for me
<ahayzen_> nik90, oh if u mean '>>> print db.get_index_keys("by-file")' then yes it does work for me
<nik90> ahayzen_: yes I meant that
<ahayzen_> nik90, what happens for u?
<nik90> is the function getIndexKeys() or get_index_keys()
<nik90> for me it outputs u1db: Failed to get index keys:
<nik90> SELECT  FROM document d,  WHERE  GROUP BY
<ahayzen_> nik90, get_index_keys()
<nik90> oh
<nik90> ahayzen_: but when I look at http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/U1DB.Database/, it says it is getIndexKeys()
<nik90> that's why I used that
<nik90> on using get_index_keys() I get Object U1db::Database(0x1dc1890) has no method 'get_index_keys'
<ahayzen_> nik90, i was doing it in Python?
<nik90> ahayzen_: oh
<nik90> ahayzen_: I am sticking with javascript :P
<ahayzen_> nik90, i was doing it in Python?
<ahayzen_> bah
<ahayzen_> nik90, did u convert his example to JS?
<nik90> lol
<nik90> well sort of
<nik90> he only added the get index keys line extra
<nik90> and I found that function in javascript as getIndexKeys()
<ahayzen_> yeah
<ahayzen_> damn moving playlist.name to the first element still doesn't fix it :/
<nik90> paste the code in ubuntu. Let me see if you are doing something wrong
<ahayzen_> nik90, this is working on the music-app though
<ahayzen_> nik90, i'll see if i can get it working in tht smaller example first
<ahayzen_> nik90, unless u wanna go though 1000s of lines of code hehe
<nik90> lol no :P
<nik90> ahayzen_: you know what, I am going to convert my tasks app to music playlist app to debug better
<ahayzen__> nik90, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6699086/
<ahayzen__> nik90, it displays the first item from both of the documents but it should be filtering to the playlists with the name "blah" ... which don't exist... so it should bring back nothing
<nik90> ahayzen__: can you tell me what i am doing here -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6699191/
<nik90> it doesn't recoginise contents.name in the listview delegate to print the playlist name
<nik90> I changed my example to look quite similar to yours
<d6342035> hello. I've got a question, hope anybody could hrlp me. Am learning ubuntu SDK now, and I have ubuntu on my phone. Is there any place where I can browse known and submit some bugs that I've found in core apps?
<nik90> d6342035: hi there
<nik90> d6342035: check out the wiki link at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<nik90> d6342035: it provides the link to the project page of all the core apps where you can submit bug reports
<nik90> d6342035: hope this helps
<d6342035_> thanks
<peter321> hi all
<peter321> can you tell me, how can I import contacts from command line?
<peter321> if I get contacts.db, and I fill my contacts to folder_id table and I change the sqlite file, will it works?
<peter321> I mean contacts.db from /userdata/user-data/phablet/.local/share/evolution/addressbook/system/contacts.db
<peter321> (build 79)
<peter321> anybody? any suggestions?
<peter321> OK, I'll try it tomorrow...
<peter321> bye all
<ahayzen__> nik90, yep tht is exactly wht i have observed
<ahayzen__> nik90, u can't seem to be able to retrieve playlist.name or put a filter on it :/
<ahayzen__> nik90, also note how only the first track for each playlist actually appears in the listview
<nik90> ahayzen__: when I changed the index expression to ["playlist.name", "playlist.tracks"], then the listview recognised the contents.name properly
<ahayzen__> nik90, yep but u can't have both as stuart seemed to suggest *should* work and gave in his python example?
<nik90> ahayzen__: after I did that, the name filtering also worked!
<nik90> ahayzen__: the thing is the whole index thing is like a blackbox.
<nik90> I need more documentation to go on it
<ahayzen__> nik90, yep but then u struggle to get the track info
<nik90> but as I mentioned above, I think it expects the index expression to have the same size
<nik90> so for the track info, you will need another index I think
<nik90> but again I dont to speculate too much :P. So I have sent a mail to the mailing list with the issues we had. Lets see if christian can reply to them
<ahayzen__> nik90, i agree tht this is probably the issue in the QML implementation...but the example provided by Stuart in python did exactly wht i wanted
<ahayzen__> nik90, this one http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6699829/
<ahayzen__> nik90, i just read ur email thx for doing tht
<nik90> ahayzen__: yup then it has to be a qml implementation bug..damn you QMl!!!! :P
<nik90> ahayzen__: u r welcome
<ahayzen__> nik90, hopefully we'll get some answers in the mailing list :)
<nik90> +
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-12-29
<gcollura> is there anybody here that could help me with this failed autolanding? https://code.launchpad.net/~gcollura/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-1401718/+merge/245417
 * mihir just waves after a break
<gcollura> timp, I fixed bug #1341814 I hope you don't mind :)
<ubot5> bug 1341814 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Using search in the header can sometimes have a text field from a different tab" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1341814
<AkivaAvraham> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<DS-McGuire> AkivaAvraham, o/
<AkivaAvraham> DS-McGuire, long time no talk
<DS-McGuire> AkivaAvraham, Very! How are things?
<DS-McGuire> I am sorry about that one day I didn't show up, I wasn't at home for longer than I planned to be.
<AkivaAvraham> Getting somewhat back on track. Oh that? I forgot about it too tbh. As said; I hate appointments.
<AkivaAvraham> DS-McGuire, I am loving the "Learn C++ the Qt way" it is so much fun.
<DS-McGuire> AkivaAvraham, Haha, I knows those feels. Do link! I remember something about that.
<AkivaAvraham> its in the subreddit
<AkivaAvraham> sec
<AkivaAvraham> https://www.ics.com/design-patterns#.VHhA_D5vKE9.reddit
<AkivaAvraham> I ended up downloading it so I wouldnt have to log in every time
<DS-McGuire> AkivaAvraham, That's awesome. I will be taking a look at that for sure. I am currently a bit under the weather so I will be taking a look at it after that!
<AkivaAvraham> I just do a bit in the mornings; start from point a - its really a lot of fun
<DS-McGuire> Is there anyway you could send me it so I don't have to register? Or should I just register anyway?
<AkivaAvraham> hmmmm
<DS-McGuire> I am super excited!
<DS-McGuire> Is it a big file?
<AkivaAvraham> checking
<AkivaAvraham> 24 megs i
<AkivaAvraham> and I downloaded the website so :P
<DS-McGuire> hah, I will just make an account ;P
<DS-McGuire> :P*
 * AkivaAvraham must apologize for being a bit tired atm
<AkivaAvraham> think I will head home and make dinner.
<AkivaAvraham> before I fall asleep at the library
<DS-McGuire> AkivaAvraham, Go do that :) Safe journey!
 * AkivaAvraham must peel his eyes away from reddit
<AkivaAvraham> DS-McGuire, Reddit is poison. Do you have any tips of mitigating its disasterous effects on a procastinator?
<DS-McGuire> AkivaAvraham, Haha! I do not sorry. I also sucks away all my time too
<AkivaAvraham> damn you reddit!
<AkivaAvraham> http://i.ytimg.com/vi/3ujqoc6Rzuw/maxresdefault.jpg
<ahayzen_> AkivaAvraham, does ICS charge you to view/download that book?
<AkivaAvraham> nope
<AkivaAvraham> free
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen_, ^
<ahayzen_> AkivaAvraham, blimey! its like £30 on amazon! http://www.amazon.co.uk/Introduction-Patterns-Prentice-Software-Development-ebook/dp/B005JS276S
<AkivaAvraham> that reminds me when someone used to sell open office, and it would always be like the number 1 result on google
<ahayzen_> AkivaAvraham, thanks for the link, i'll sign up and get it :)
<AkivaAvraham> ah glad to hear it
<AkivaAvraham> i'm on 1.5 I think. They make you do exercises that teach you everything. Really well done imo
<ahayzen_> AkivaAvraham, i feel after doing alot of QML i should really learn the c++/qt side as well lol
<AkivaAvraham> ^
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-12-30
<DS-McGuire> AkivaAvraham, Are you okay with everything in the sub?
<AkivaAvraham> DS-McGuire, yep; looks fine to me :)
<AkivaAvraham> you?
<DS-McGuire> Awesome, yeah everything is fine. I was just checking :)
<AkivaAvraham> DS-McGuire, I think it actually looks quite nice tbh
<DS-McGuire> AkivaAvraham, Wish we had more stuff going on though, but I guess that will come in time. Yeah I agree, styling it to fit with the Ubuntu design just makes it look awesome!
<AkivaAvraham> :)
<diego7319> Hi
<X_o> I have this error can someone give a idea how to fix it thx >>>> 00:27:18: Could not start process ""  Error while building/deploying project B_p_Proj (kit: UbuntuSDK for i386 (GCC ubuntu-sdk-14.10-utopic)) When executing step 'Make'
<X_o> kit: UbuntuSDK for i386 (GCC ubuntu-sdk-14.10-utopic)) When executing step 'Make'
<Mulklouv> hi!
<Mulklouv> hum why Ubuntu Sdk don't detect the device emulator?
<Mulklouv> I don't find it in "Ubuntu Devices" but I see it in "Log".
<Mulklouv> in log I've that: Detecting device.. Checking installed emulator package. ii ubuntu-emulator 0.4+14.10.20141002-0ubuntu1
<Mulklouv> but I don't find this in "Ubuntu Devices"
<Grown> Hello,
<Grown> I should use i386 or arm for emulator?
<Grown> I, I've installed ubuntu touch emulator but I've an issue
<Grown> my screen is too small
<Grown> I can't see the entiere emulator
<Grown> How resize?
<DanChapman> Grown: you can change the scaling from the devices tab in QtCreator.
<Grown> ok, well, but where?
<Grown> I don't find it
<DanChapman> Grown are you running it from terminal or QtCreator?
<Grown> qtcreator
<DanChapman> Grown: did you follow this tutorial? http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/sdk/tutorials/using-the-ubuntu-emulator/
<Grown> nope, thanks!
<DanChapman> Grown: yw
<Guest20596> I'm trying to set up a project for an "app with QML extension library" but at the end of the setup process, I'm prompted to manually locate the cmake executable with the message "no cmake executable was found in the path"
<Guest20596> Do I have to manually install something?
<Guest20596> I don't necessarily even want to make a project like this.  What I actually want to do is just take the QML project that I've got now and run a system command
<Guest20596> But apparently in order to do that I've got to make a new project
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-12-31
<justCarakas> éalready a happy new year for everyone
<AkivaAvraham> Hey I want to store a 12 mb file on the web, that has a developer tool/documentation.
<AkivaAvraham> what is a good website to host this zip file? I kind of want to avoid the "Wait 30 seconds before you can download" shindig.
<DanChapman> AkivaAvraham: the simplest way i would say is to share a link to it in say google drive (or some other similar service)
<AkivaAvraham> DanChapman, ah yah; hmmm
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-01-01
<pascalo> hello
<AkivaAvraham> pascalo, happy new year
<pascalo> thanks
<pascalo> new year, new learnings
<AkivaAvraham> pascalo, good to hear!
<AkivaAvraham> What are you working on today?
<pascalo> I am trying to learn about the HTML5 apps for Ubuntu ...
<pascalo> and whether it is possbile to launch sub processes somehow, maybe the manifest?
<AkivaAvraham> pascalo, not much experience with html5 myself. I do mostly qml and qt stuff.
<pascalo> fair enough
<pascalo> they use the manifest structure as well, yes?
<AkivaAvraham> :(
<AkivaAvraham> to be honest; not entirely sure what a manifest structure is. I am embarrassed for my level of ignorance.
<pascalo> I had a dig around, and there's the desktop entry in the manifest/hooks section
<AkivaAvraham> pascalo, care to fill me in?
<pascalo> no worries ... I might be oddball here :)
<pascalo> well, I just made an SDK project ... and it auto-created a manifest.json file
<AkivaAvraham> yah I see these things around in my project files
<AkivaAvraham> never touch them
<AkivaAvraham> do not know what they are for.
<pascalo> :)
<pascalo> my thinking was that as part of launching my app I could spawn a node.js thingy that does UDP discovery
<AkivaAvraham> Probably can.
<AkivaAvraham> pascalo, do me a favour?
<pascalo> and I can see that the desktop hook entry links to a file that invokes stuff
<pascalo> yep?
<AkivaAvraham> pascalo, if you havn't already, could you subscribe here: http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappdev to the subreddit, and post a screenshot of the app you are developing? This helps foster a greater developer community
<pascalo> AkivaAvraham, I am embarrassed to say I have never used reddit
<AkivaAvraham> pascalo, heh; its a great way to waste time sometimes. r/pettyrevenge eats up a good 5 minutes each day
<pascalo> sounds like I need to avoid that one
<pascalo> goal for 2015: Create some stuff
<pascalo> has been a while that I have been productive coding wise
<AkivaAvraham> pascalo, I know what you mean.
<pascalo> But I just had my Macbook Pro turn into an expensive paperweight, so I fully switched to Ubuntu on an excellent XPS13, and there's stuff I need that doesn't exist, so I better make it happen somehow
<pascalo> FWhich brings me to my plan for an app: a Sonos controller
<pascalo> since Sonos doesn't support Linux natively
<AkivaAvraham> never heard of sonos
<pascalo> It's a wireless music system, that has controller apps which work with UPNP
<pascalo> there's some UDP sockets as well
<pascalo> There are a few libraries out there that manage to work with it, via CLI for example ...
<pascalo> so I thought I'd wrap that in an html5 interface
<pascalo> but I don't quite know how yet
<pascalo> ;)
<AkivaAvraham> Hmmm interesting
<kunal> hiiii dear developer.... pls help.... I had submitted an app written in python with quickly on ubuntu 3 months ago but got no response till today.... pls help....
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-01-02
<AkivaAvraham> Hey where can i create a user blog or wiki page on ubuntu? Just going through some documentation, and I want to write about my progress.
<mhall119> kenvandine: is there a bug to allow changing the ContentPeerPicker colors?
<mhall119> kenvandine: I currently have http://paste.ubuntu.com/9659876/ in my app's code
<AkivaAvraham>             // HACK! Hackity hack hack. Bad!
<AkivaAvraham> waht?
<kenvandine> mhall119, i don't think so, please file one
<gcollura> mhall119, see https://code.launchpad.net/~gcollura/content-hub/fix-1384490/+merge/240156 about that bug
<TommyBrunn> Hey guys. I was just working on some U1db stuff, and I was wondering if anyone knows where the sqlite files are created so I can inspect them manually.
<mhall119> gcollura: thanks, Elleo ^^ not having a proper way to change the ContentPeerPicker colors makes it less ideal for apps that define their own colors
<mhall119> TommyBrunn: welcome, the should be in ~/.local/share/${APP_ID} somewhere
<TommyBrunn> There we are. Thanks mhall119
<gcollura> mhall119, the branch I've proposed fixed this behavior, but it has been rejected because they want to tackle this issue differently :/
<mhall119> gcollura: I saw, left a comment
<gcollura> mhall119, thanks. If you try my branch, you should see that the background using ContentHub 1.1 is the same as the normal app background
<gcollura> mhall119, I have this exact problem as yours in saucybacon, which holds me from releasing a new version
<ahayzen> Hey, when using qmltestrunner is there a way of making it show the window of the component it is testing, rather than running hidden?
<Elleo> mhall119: I'm not averse to adding some colour properties if kenvandine's okay with it, I think the previous thinking was that we should just have the peer picker look the same everywhere; but if people are going to go to great lengths to avoid that then maybe it's better to just make it possible to do things nicely
<TommyBrunn> Is it a bad idea to be using U1db from QML at this point? It seems like the docs are incorrect and still very much under construction.
<justCarakas> AkivaAvraham: what happened to the thinkpad :p
<nik90_> ahayzen_: I generally do "qmltestrunner -input testfile.qml -eventdelay 200"...this adds a 200 ms delay between every input allowing you to see the window.
<ahayzen_> nik90_, hmm mine still runs with no window...maybe it needs to be inside a MainView as well or something?
<nik90_> ahayzen_: well your qml test needs to create a MainView or some kind of visual element like a rectangle
<nik90_> check out the clock qml tests to see what I mean
<ahayzen_> nik90_, mine creates a bacon2d Scene ... i mean it runs and passes i was just wondering if i could see what it was doing lol
<nik90_> ahayzen_: perhaps then try adding a sleep(10) or something in the middle of the test
<nik90_> qmltestrunner always shows the window
<nik90_> it just happens really fast
<ahayzen_> nik90_, i think something else must be happening because my tests run for a long time (it is testing the AI by playing games of volleyball) and nothing shows ...
<nik90_> ah
<ahayzen_> ah there we go putting it inside a Window {} worked \o/
<ahayzen_> or nearly
<nik90_> :)
<ahayzen_> ...a white window is partially useful...
<ahayzen_> nik90_, yey got it working :) just needed a visible: true on the Scene and off we go
<nik90_> ah the little thing
<kenvandine> ahayzen_, awesome, you have tests for the AI?
<kenvandine> that rocks!
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, i'm just throwing the ball across the net and then taking accepting a certain loss rate at different ai levels
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, still tweaking it at the moment but nearly there :)
<kenvandine> you should generalize it a little and submit them as tests for bacon2d :-D
<ahayzen_> hah
<kenvandine> qmltests are on my short list :-D
<ahayzen_> they are pretty fun :)
<kenvandine> we really need them
<kenvandine> ahayzen_, great work!
 * kenvandine runs out again :)
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, thanks :)
<xperia> hi all. i am having problems with compileing tkgate from sources. when i do this here => sudo apt-get build-dep tkgate &  apt-get source tkgate & cd tkgate-2.0~b10 & ./configure & make i get build error messages like "block.c:1103:20: error: ‘Tcl_Interp’ has no member named ‘result’"
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-01-03
<sukalong> yo
<sukalong> whassap
<AkivaAvraham> sukalong, nm
<AkivaAvraham> you
<sukalong> yo
<sukalong> what's up bro..
<sukalong> i think i'm lost
<AkivaAvraham> sukalong, explain
<sukalong> i just click something.. then i got here
<sukalong> wait brb
<AkivaAvraham> SDK newbie :)  ?
<sukalong> yes i am hehe
<sukalong> newbie is a little high to me..
<sukalong> cuz i dont know anything
<AkivaAvraham> sukalong, are you interested in developing an application for ubuntu touch or ubuntu in general?
<AkivaAvraham> or just a qt app?
<sukalong> i love programming.. just wanna try qt
<sukalong> you wanna teach me if i wanna develop app. for ubuntu touch? :D
<AkivaAvraham> yah sure
<sukalong> lolreally?
<AkivaAvraham> what kind of app are you looking to make?
<AkivaAvraham> yah why not?
<sukalong> not sure..
<AkivaAvraham> in any case
<sukalong> i'm newbie's newbie lol
<AkivaAvraham> first step is always this
<AkivaAvraham> https://launchpad.net/
<sukalong> ah!
<AkivaAvraham> set up an account, with an SSH key.
<AkivaAvraham> finish that, then come back and ping me.
<sukalong> k
<AkivaAvraham> instructions to setting up a ssh key are provided.
<sukalong> i cant find ping lol
<AkivaAvraham> sukalong, heh
<sukalong> i'm on QT Creator's IRC thing
<AkivaAvraham> sukalong, what you do, is begin to type my name, and press tab
<sukalong> SSH public key added.
<AkivaAvraham> that autocompletes my name
<sukalong> AkivaAvraham: a
<AkivaAvraham> if my name comes up, a message is sent to me notifying me
<sukalong> oh ic
<sukalong> :D
<AkivaAvraham> exactly http://imgur.com/sl8tZP2
<sukalong> so.. what next?
<sukalong> imgur.com got blocked by my ISP
<AkivaAvraham> sukalong, so create a new project
<sukalong> wait..
<AkivaAvraham> okay
<AkivaAvraham> not important
<AkivaAvraham> just showing the notification
<sukalong> oh ic
<AkivaAvraham> alright, create a new project.
<sukalong> create project from qt creator?
<AkivaAvraham> yes, the ubuntu sdk.
<AkivaAvraham> we will choose a qml based one
<sukalong> k
<sukalong> created
<AkivaAvraham> so which did you choose? The basic ui one?
<sukalong> no option for UI i guess
<AkivaAvraham> mmmm?
<AkivaAvraham> hold on, go and download teamviewer
<AkivaAvraham> this will make this much easier
<sukalong> :D
<sukalong> i have TV
<sukalong> wait
<AkivaAvraham> im downloading it
<AkivaAvraham> sukalong, while I download it
<AkivaAvraham> do you have any programming experience?
<sukalong> a little
<sukalong> and very long time ago
<sukalong> i got c++
<rpadovani> AkivaAvraham, are you on vivid?
<AkivaAvraham> a long time ago... do you want a rehash?
<AkivaAvraham> rpadovani, 14.10 I think
<AkivaAvraham> why?
<rpadovani> AkivaAvraham, since 15.04 there is integration of hexchat with notify indicator in systray with a package to install :-)
<AkivaAvraham> rpadovani, ohhh nice? is that with unity next?
<AkivaAvraham> speaking of which is the sdk working on unity8 yet?
<rpadovani> AkivaAvraham, nope, with Unity7 :D just sudo apt-get install hexchat-indicator
<rpadovani> AkivaAvraham, unfortunately, only with vivid, you have to compile it from source for 14.10
<AkivaAvraham> sukalong, anyways do you want to go through say python or c++?
<AkivaAvraham> rpadovani, will remember that.
<sukalong> i never do python
<AkivaAvraham> sukalong, Well just to get you back up to date with functions and what have you
<AkivaAvraham> i'm not sure how long ago that c++ experience was
<sukalong> that makes 2 of us lol
<sukalong> so.. should we really do this?
<sukalong> or should i rehash a lil and be back tomorrow maybe?
<AkivaAvraham> sukalong, of course,
<sukalong> or next year? >.<
<AkivaAvraham> nope you misunderstand
<AkivaAvraham> i'm asking if you want to do some collaborative editting together
<AkivaAvraham> to get your skills back to snuff
<AkivaAvraham> http://codebunk.com/b/31317591/
<sukalong> i'm not sure i have skill to get back to..
<AkivaAvraham> here we can write and execute code together, and have it execute.
<AkivaAvraham> okay then good
<sukalong> i' there
<AkivaAvraham> okay
<AkivaAvraham> i
<i> ya
<AkivaAvraham> hey so now you have what you need; sorry for taking a bit
<AkivaAvraham> so but now in that project, I know we have the same base.
<AkivaAvraham> try clicking run, and see if it runs
<sukalong> where's it? :D
<AkivaAvraham> :? the run button?
<sukalong> yes
<AkivaAvraham> press left alt,
<AkivaAvraham> type "run"
<AkivaAvraham> or
<AkivaAvraham> bottom left corner green play button
<sukalong> its run
<sukalong> ing
<AkivaAvraham> sukalong, great
<AkivaAvraham> by the way, stupid thing you should know, and probably do know
<AkivaAvraham> but do not ever run the sdk as root
<AkivaAvraham> you won't be able to use it ever again :P
<sukalong> ok
<sukalong> :D
<AkivaAvraham> okay so QML has these things called components.
<AkivaAvraham> a component looks like this:
<AkivaAvraham> MyComponent {}
<AkivaAvraham> the fact that the first letter is capitalized, is forced.
<AkivaAvraham> there is no such thing as myComponent {}
<sukalong> this was called "UbuntuShape"
<AkivaAvraham> yes
<sukalong> is taht pixel based?
<AkivaAvraham> So components can be made out of many little components.
<AkivaAvraham> its a custom rectangle that one.
<AkivaAvraham> now, every component has things called properties
<AkivaAvraham> a property has this form:
<AkivaAvraham> MyComponent { myProperty: "blue"}
<sukalong> ok
<AkivaAvraham> ok
<AkivaAvraham> so, go to somewhere in the code, and type a letter, and press "CTRL + Spacebar"
<AkivaAvraham> that will open up an autocomplete dialogue
<sukalong> ah!
<AkivaAvraham> that will show you a list of properties and components available to you
<sukalong> got it
<AkivaAvraham> {:
<AkivaAvraham> so quick test: what is one way you know that it is a property, or a component?
<sukalong> nice :D
<sukalong> property is inside component
<AkivaAvraham> Good , but property has something else
<sukalong> attributes?
<AkivaAvraham> you can also put components inside components :)
<AkivaAvraham> nope; the first letter; is it capitalized?
<sukalong> no
<AkivaAvraham> exactly
<sukalong> so that's the differente?
<AkivaAvraham> yep!
<sukalong> ah! ic
<AkivaAvraham> Component { property }
<AkivaAvraham> You can make your own components, and you can make your own properties for components.
<AkivaAvraham> so lets make our own component... well first, lets just make something
<AkivaAvraham> sukalong, so do you see a component called "Column { ..." ?
<sukalong> yes
<AkivaAvraham> sukalong, okay you have columns, and you have rows. Like in a spread sheet
<AkivaAvraham> a column is a vertical ... list of sorts
<AkivaAvraham> a row is a horizontal list
<AkivaAvraham> so lets say you made some rectangles in a column, they all would be stacked upon eachother,
<AkivaAvraham> okay
<AkivaAvraham> so lets do that
<AkivaAvraham> In the Column Brackets, create a component "Rectangle { } "
<AkivaAvraham> then press play; you should not see anything, but the component should run
<AkivaAvraham> application should run*
<sukalong> the grey thing?
<AkivaAvraham> oh is it?
<AkivaAvraham> do you see it?
<sukalong> nothing's changed i guess
<AkivaAvraham> :)
<sukalong> yep, i'm possitive
<sukalong> nothing's changed
<sukalong> maybe because its blank?
<AkivaAvraham> so it has no size
<AkivaAvraham> so what you need to do is adjust its properties
<sukalong> i added a text, and its there :D
<AkivaAvraham> go into the rectangle brackets, and press "h", then autocomplete
<AkivaAvraham> you should see "height:" as a property
<AkivaAvraham> the default color should be white
<sukalong> ah!
<sukalong> yes i can see it now
<AkivaAvraham> sukalong, okay great
<AkivaAvraham> sukalong, so because canonical is smart, they recognized that 500 pixels on a high density device will be smaller than a conventional device
<AkivaAvraham> sukalong, so we use something called "Grid Units"
<AkivaAvraham> sukalong, so go back to height: and width: and replace your values with
<AkivaAvraham> units.gu(10)
<sukalong> ok
<sukalong> done
<AkivaAvraham> sukalong, so thats the proper way to set sizes manually
<AkivaAvraham> sukalong, okay now set the color
<AkivaAvraham> color: "green"
<AkivaAvraham> or
<AkivaAvraham> color: "#666"
<AkivaAvraham> it takes color hexes
<AkivaAvraham> or the proper way
<AkivaAvraham> color: UbuntuColors.green
<AkivaAvraham> well almost the proper way :)
<sukalong> its shown as white
<AkivaAvraham> Now when you are done that, replace "Rectangle" with "UbuntuShape"
<AkivaAvraham> maybe you don't have the import
<AkivaAvraham> import Ubuntu.Components 1.1
<sukalong> ./usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlscene exited with code 255
<AkivaAvraham> mmmm?
<sukalong> the shape is fine, except for the color
<AkivaAvraham> imports go at the top btw ~
<sukalong> i know
<AkivaAvraham> okay now lets create our own component
<sukalong> should i replace the 0.1 to 1.1?
<sukalong> or just add it below it?>
<sukalong> i was adding it
<AkivaAvraham> yes, you have an old version
<AkivaAvraham> 14.04?
<sukalong> 14.10 i guess
<AkivaAvraham> meh anyways
<sukalong> or 14.04 :D forgot
<AkivaAvraham> goto your project folder, rightclick, new > qt > qtquick2 file
<AkivaAvraham> qtquick = qml basically
<AkivaAvraham> it means, build guis quickly
<AkivaAvraham> give the name a capital letter
<AkivaAvraham> like MyStupidComponent
<sukalong> ha!
<sukalong> wait
<AkivaAvraham> ?
<Guest98035> tes
<sukalong> ok sorry
<sukalong> lets restart
<AkivaAvraham> Guest98035, pong
<sukalong> where's this qtquick2 file?
<AkivaAvraham> Add new > Qt > Qml File (qtquick 2)
<AkivaAvraham> add new is on the left side bar, when you right click your project folder.
<sukalong> ok
<sukalong> i was searching qtquick2 >.<
<AkivaAvraham> sukalong, no excuses
<sukalong> done, go on
<AkivaAvraham> anyways
<AkivaAvraham> so the new file should have a Rectangle component in it, right?
<sukalong> yep
<AkivaAvraham> okay leave it, go back to main
<AkivaAvraham> go into the column where you added the other component, under it
<AkivaAvraham> write the name of your component
<AkivaAvraham> so if you named it MyFile.qml
<AkivaAvraham> you will be going
<sukalong> MyStupidComponent
<AkivaAvraham> MyStupidComponent {
<AkivaAvraham> yep
<AkivaAvraham> and you don't need any properties
<AkivaAvraham> run it and see if it shows up
<sukalong> its white square
<sukalong> rectangle*
<sukalong> square was from before
<AkivaAvraham> yep
<AkivaAvraham> okay
<AkivaAvraham> now the properties of rectangle can be adjusted
<AkivaAvraham> so go MyStupidComponent { height: units.gu(20)}
<sukalong> ok its higher now
<AkivaAvraham> so you can have default arguments defined in the qml file
<AkivaAvraham> but you can adjust them, right?
<AkivaAvraham> sukalong, okay now lets create our own custom properties.
<sukalong> yep
<AkivaAvraham> go to the qml file
<sukalong> ok
<AkivaAvraham> and type "property int stupid"
<AkivaAvraham> that will create an integer property
<AkivaAvraham> then
<AkivaAvraham> change     width: 100 to width: stupid
<AkivaAvraham> and then go into main, and set the property stupid, to 300
<AkivaAvraham> MyStupidComponent { stupid: 300 }
<sukalong> ok
<sukalong> changed
<sukalong> but its not integer, its int
<AkivaAvraham> does it work?
<AkivaAvraham> yep
<AkivaAvraham> int
<sukalong> integer is syntax wrong
<AkivaAvraham> :D
<sukalong> yes its work
<AkivaAvraham> okay
<AkivaAvraham> you can also use var or string
<AkivaAvraham> or list I think too, but that a bit more complicated
<AkivaAvraham> var is for any variable, so its low performance
<AkivaAvraham> make sense?
<sukalong> yes
<sukalong> but let me get used to this first
<AkivaAvraham> okay now lets put a component in a component
<AkivaAvraham> go back to stupid.qml
<sukalong> ok
<AkivaAvraham> and import ubuntucomponents 1.1
<sukalong> 0.1?
<AkivaAvraham> and then go into rectangle component, and create a "Label {text: "i'm stupid" }
<AkivaAvraham> 1.1
<AkivaAvraham> always 1.1
<AkivaAvraham> 0.1 is 2013
<AkivaAvraham> erm, if you can
<AkivaAvraham> 0.1 fine actually
<AkivaAvraham> itll work
<AkivaAvraham> just remember to update your sdk
<sukalong> ok
<AkivaAvraham> btw are you familiar with irc?
<sukalong> yes
<sukalong> was*
<sukalong> :D
<AkivaAvraham> okay :P download hexchat when you get a chance
<sukalong> ok
<AkivaAvraham> we are #ubuntu-app-devel on hexchat
<AkivaAvraham> on freenode*
<AkivaAvraham> anyways
<sukalong> anyways?
<AkivaAvraham> yah
<AkivaAvraham> so did you get the label in?
<sukalong> its work.. the "me" is showing
<sukalong> lol
<AkivaAvraham> is it working?
<sukalong> yes
<AkivaAvraham> okay
<AkivaAvraham> so now the question is, lets say you want to change that label's text color
<AkivaAvraham> sukalong, how do you do that from main?
<AkivaAvraham> or better yet
<AkivaAvraham> in main
<sukalong> i'd add it inside the stupid component
<AkivaAvraham> create two MyStupidComponents. One with a black label, one with a red label
<sukalong> text {} maybe?
<AkivaAvraham> nope
<AkivaAvraham> the issue is, that you can't change properties of sub components unless you specify them.
<sukalong> we need variable?
<AkivaAvraham> we need to create a property
<AkivaAvraham> so go into stupid.qml, goto Label
<AkivaAvraham> and type
<AkivaAvraham> color: parent.textColor
<AkivaAvraham> then go into Rectangle
<AkivaAvraham> and type
<AkivaAvraham> property string textColor
<sukalong> its black
<AkivaAvraham> right so you need to set it
<sukalong> it was grey, now its black
<AkivaAvraham> so go back to main
<AkivaAvraham> and set the property "textColor: "green""
<AkivaAvraham> now you should have two components, one with green text, the other with black text
<sukalong> both are green if i give them textColor: "green" lol
<AkivaAvraham> sukalong, well don't define the color in stupid.qml
<AkivaAvraham> define the color in main.qml
<AkivaAvraham> make one red, make the other green
<AkivaAvraham> that should enable you to customize your components when you call them.
<sukalong> ok done
<AkivaAvraham> sukalong, okay great
<sukalong> btw i keep getting warning
<AkivaAvraham> two more things
<AkivaAvraham> yah?
<sukalong> file:///home/sukalong/Programming/deleteme/deleteme.qml:44:24: Unable to assign [undefined] to QColor
<sukalong> ** (qmlscene:28222): WARNING **: Unable to register app: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Invalid application ID
<AkivaAvraham> i'd have to see it, but you'll figure it out
<AkivaAvraham> onto id's
<AkivaAvraham> okay
<AkivaAvraham> every component has an "id" property
<AkivaAvraham> it allows you to reference that object and its properties
<AkivaAvraham> so go to stupid.qml
<sukalong> what's the two more things?
<AkivaAvraham> and go to rectangle component and
<AkivaAvraham> id and anchors
<AkivaAvraham> were going through ids
<AkivaAvraham> anyways
<AkivaAvraham> rectangle component, and set the id: stupidface
<AkivaAvraham> then go to Label component, and replace parent
<sukalong> then?
<AkivaAvraham> with stupidface
<AkivaAvraham> parent just goes up 1
<AkivaAvraham> stupidface goes to that component specifically
<AkivaAvraham> assuming its in scope
<AkivaAvraham> so explain what the id does
<sukalong> scoping variables?
<sukalong> nothings changed
<AkivaAvraham> what?
<AkivaAvraham> no
<AkivaAvraham> scope means ... like when you called your custom component in main.qml
<AkivaAvraham> the properties of Rectangle were accessable
<AkivaAvraham> the properties of Label were inaccessable
<AkivaAvraham> so Label was not within the scope.
<AkivaAvraham> make sense?
<sukalong> no
<AkivaAvraham> scope... okay lets say you go into your bathroom
<AkivaAvraham> can you see the kitchen?
<sukalong> nope
<AkivaAvraham> so your kitchen is not in scope.
<sukalong> just like function right?
<AkivaAvraham> mmmmm maybe
<AkivaAvraham> oh yah you can also do functions in qml
<AkivaAvraham> they are javascript syntax
<AkivaAvraham> anyways scope makes more sense now?
<sukalong> yes a little :D
<AkivaAvraham> can you access your toothbrush in the bathroom?
<sukalong> you think we should stop here first?
<sukalong> i think its alot to take in
<sukalong> >.<
<sukalong> yes i can access it
<AkivaAvraham> okay
<AkivaAvraham> great
<sukalong> because its inside the scope of a bathroom
<AkivaAvraham> yes something like that.
<AkivaAvraham> okay
<AkivaAvraham> last thing then
<AkivaAvraham> anchors
<AkivaAvraham> so go to main.qml
<sukalong> ok
<AkivaAvraham> create a Button component
<AkivaAvraham> in column
<AkivaAvraham> the goal is to make the button the width of the screen
<sukalong> its already there
<AkivaAvraham> make another
<sukalong> ok done
<AkivaAvraham> alright
<AkivaAvraham> now go width: parent.width
<AkivaAvraham> what happened?
<sukalong> width of the button
<sukalong> is maxed
<AkivaAvraham> good
<AkivaAvraham> now add * 2 at the end; it will go past it
<AkivaAvraham> after that; delete it; there is another way
<sukalong> ok
<sukalong> done
<AkivaAvraham> add this into your component anchors { }
<AkivaAvraham> no capital letter
<sukalong> :72 Empty property assignment
<AkivaAvraham> in anchors, type left: parent.left
<AkivaAvraham> right: parent.right
<sukalong> what's the different between parent.left and parent.Left (with capital L)
<sukalong> same as component and property?
<AkivaAvraham> good question, and I don't know
<AkivaAvraham> don't think so, never noticed it
<sukalong> ok.. go on then
<AkivaAvraham> Right won't work
<AkivaAvraham> alright lets adjust this
<AkivaAvraham> change left: parent.left
<AkivaAvraham> to
<AkivaAvraham> left: parent.horizontalCenter
<sukalong> its right alinged
<sukalong> aligned*
<AkivaAvraham> yep
<AkivaAvraham> the left side of the button is at the center of its parent
<AkivaAvraham> now
<AkivaAvraham> add this
<AkivaAvraham> rightMargin: units.gu(5)
<sukalong> ok i see it
<AkivaAvraham> alright
<AkivaAvraham> i'll show you the explanation
<AkivaAvraham> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qml-anchor-layout.html
<AkivaAvraham> see the top image
<AkivaAvraham> sukalong, anyways any questions, or do you want to rest?
<sukalong> i dont have question yet
<sukalong> but i do need rest :D
<AkivaAvraham> sukalong, after you save, go to bazaar explorer, and try opening the project
<sukalong> its almost midnight here
<sukalong> ok
<AkivaAvraham> and then your goal is to upload it to launchpad
<AkivaAvraham> you'jll have to create a launchpad project
<AkivaAvraham> australia?
<sukalong> close.. Indonesia :D
<AkivaAvraham> ah
<sukalong> australia has already past midnight
<AkivaAvraham> anyways, stick around, and when you do get going
<AkivaAvraham> contribute to the core apps; that will give you the best experience that you need
<AkivaAvraham> I would have wrote my first app way differently if I contributed to the core apps first; they give you proper coding style
<AkivaAvraham> night
<sukalong> i would want that hehe
<sukalong> do i need to give the same project name?
<sukalong> in launchpad
<AkivaAvraham> nope
<AkivaAvraham> call it what you want.
<ajalkane> Anyone know: in launchpad I have a branch, and someone else is proposing a merge request to that branch. I've approved it. Is it supposed to be automatically merged to the branch (like when proposing merge to trunk) or do I have to do it manually?
<AkivaAvraham> ajalkane, good question
<AkivaAvraham> it isn't automatically if I recall...
<ajalkane> semi-good answer, would have been great without the "if I recall" bit at the end :-D
<AkivaAvraham> If I remember; I took his branch, merged it myself and uploaded it.
<AkivaAvraham> then just marked it as merged.
<ajalkane> Thanks. I think I wait 5 minutes and if nothing happens I do like you said
<sukalong> lol @ if i recall
<sukalong> how can i know its uploaded?
<AkivaAvraham> it will have code in it.
<AkivaAvraham> something called a trunk
<sukalong> there's nothing in trunk
<sukalong> AkivaAvraham: there's nothing in trunk
<AkivaAvraham> sukalong, I thought you were going to bread
<sukalong> the goal isn't reached yet
<sukalong> lol
<AkivaAvraham> sukalong, first you have to commit, push to launchpad, and then set the trunk to the branch you put on launchpad
<AkivaAvraham> if I recall
<sukalong> ok, maybe we should continue tomorrow lol
<sukalong> sorry
<sukalong> and thanks.. this means alot :D
<sukalong> AkivaAvraham: night2....
<ajalkane> AkivaAvraham: your recollection was right. Must merge manually locally. After merging, commit and push to your branch. Launchpad automatically marks the other branch as merged.
<AkivaAvraham> ajalkane, ah yes it does, doesn't it
<AkivaAvraham> ajalkane, thanks for getting back to me
<ajalkane> thanks for the help :). It's always easier to start doing stuff if someone else has recollections of doing what you think might be necessary
<ajalkane> (but of you're not sure)
<AkivaAvraham> heh
<AkivaAvraham> yep
<snizzo_> hey, with a simple app on ubuntu sdk  anyone experienced "no rule to make target 'all' "?
<snizzo_> with a 14.10 kit armhf and n5 ubuntu touch developer correctly connected
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-01-04
<snizzo> is there a way to ship js files with ubuntu touch app? I can't seem to find them
<snizzo> is it possible to write to external sd card?
<wirahetaubuntu> hello
<TommyBrunn> Morning everyone. Does anyone know if there's any kind of unique device ID I can get from QML? I was hoping to use the IMEI, but if I'm interpreting this bug report correctly, we're not allowed that information. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtsystems-opensource-src/+bug/1226844
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1226844 in qtsystems-opensource-src (Ubuntu Trusty) "QtSystemInfo fails when using ofono and there are DBus denials to ofono" [High,Won't fix]
<TommyBrunn> Also related https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1338420/
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1226844 in qtsystems-opensource-src (Ubuntu Trusty) "duplicate for #1338420 QtSystemInfo fails when using ofono and there are DBus denials to ofono" [High,Won't fix]
<snizzo> in order to write to sdcard the only way to do it is using content exchange (which is not documented enough)?
<AkivaAvraham> snizzo, o/
<snizzo> ehr, is it a yes?
<AkivaAvraham> snizzo, erm I don't own a device; sdcard is not hte internal card, correct?
<snizzo> AkivaAvraham: mm well makes no difference to me, I'd just like to write to some folder scanned by music app
<snizzo> but write permissions are impossible to get because i have to use this content exchange(?)
<AkivaAvraham> snizzo, Because I have only tested this on the desktop; take that into consideration. However; utilizing terminal commands, I have been able to write to folders such as music.
<AkivaAvraham> I wish I knew if it worked on a device.
<AkivaAvraham> snizzo, but do you understand what I mean? like , "echo "happy" > ~/Music/stupid.txt" I recall working
<snizzo> yeah on desktop it works
<AkivaAvraham> snizzo, do me a favour?
<snizzo> on ubuntu touch on a device it says you need special permissions
<snizzo> yeah, tell me
<AkivaAvraham> snizzo, if you get the answer, can you write it down or something and send it to me? I want to add it to a faq and post it on the subreddit.
<snizzo> AkivaAvraham: sure!
<AkivaAvraham> snizzo, http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappdev  also if you have a screenshot of your app,
<AkivaAvraham> Please post it here! I'd love to see what you are working on, and it will help foster the community.
<snizzo> AkivaAvraham: ok I'll do it. I think it won't be published due to permissions trobules btw. Also this thing of "use our qml components" to save files actually breaks model/view structure too deeply to be mantained efficiently imho (I have same code for qt android version).
<AkivaAvraham> snizzo, is there now a qml component provided by ubuntu (or qml) for saving files to disk?
<snizzo> AkivaAvraham: for what I've seen, there's some kind of content-exchange (this is the name of permission required also) which enables your app to import/export data from other apps and this should be the right way to save music: sending it to the music app i guess that saves it.
<AkivaAvraham> snizzo, Its not the database is it?
<AkivaAvraham> the u1db or whatever?
<ahayzen> snizzo, sending the music app a file via content-hub will save it in ~/Music/Imported ... if thats what your asking?
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, << much more pro than I. :)
<snizzo> ahayzen: more less yeah
<snizzo> and music app will read from that folder right?
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, << also works on the music app, so he should know
<ahayzen> snizzo, what are you trying to do? (i've missed the start of the conversation)
<snizzo> ahayzen: I have an app, mostly working that downloads music in mp3 format.
<snizzo> is it true that directly saving files on Music folder is not the right approach?
<ahayzen> snizzo, i don't think you'll be able to get permission to save into ~/Music ? ... so currently your best bet will probably be to just export the files to the music app which will then put them in ~/Music/Imported
<ahayzen> note you can send multiple at a time as well
 * ahayzen tries to remember if it starts playing them or just queues them
<snizzo> ahayzen: ok, that's fine for me. Only thing is I use C++/QML and I'm using a C++ model that holds a list of objects that actually downloads the file, so download is handled via C++ code. What's the best approach to "export" those files?
<ahayzen> yeah it'll queue then and then start playing the first one
<ahayzen> snizzo, you'll want to do this via content-hub ... https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Content.index/
<snizzo> Can I do it via C++ or must I use qml?
<ahayzen> snizzo, erm i'm not sure if you can do it via c++ when kenvandine is around he would be the person to ask that probably
<snizzo> ahayzen: ok...
<ahayzen> snizzo, there is probably a way :)
<snizzo> ahayzen: anyway, can I ask you just to provide a small example of qml exporting a music file? Like the example in the doc.
<snizzo> also not perfectly working, just to have a clue
<ahayzen> .... this is one example of an exporter (you just have to change the type to Music) https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+junk/hub-exporter
<ahayzen> i also know 'downow' have an exporter to Music as well
<ahayzen> snizzo, ^^ theirs is in mostly c++ so may be interesting to look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nogzatalz/downow/trunk/files/head:/src/downow/
<ahayzen> snizzo, note in the folder ui/ there is ContentHubOpener.cpp
<snizzo> ahayzen: these helps for sure!
<ahayzen> snizzo, let me know if you have any issues :)
<snizzo> ahayzen: in order to ship files with the app (in my case a js file not included by any other file) what should I do, and how can I open in in readonly mode on the phone while the app is running?
<snizzo> I mean, where will it be installed
<snizzo> is it right to hardcode /opt/click.........myapp.../current/file?
<ahayzen> snizzo, you would need to put it in the click package...they all go in /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.your-name.your-app/current/ IIRC ...but can you not access it relatively or via some env var?
<snizzo> ahayzen: I use this file to be evaluated by QJSEngine via C++
<snizzo> it seems crazy but has its sense :)
<snizzo> ok then no problem :) thanks for the assistance
<ahayzen> snizzo, hmm usually in qml i just put the relative path and then wrap Qt.resolvedUrl() around it
<snizzo> ahayzen: I hope not to take too much time, I'll try to produce some faqs docs in order to benefit everyone also
<ahayzen> snizzo, cool :) we don't seem to have many docs on developer.ubuntu.com for c++ from what i can see
<snizzo> ahayzen: Yeah I noticed :) just for curiosity, do you work for canonical?
<ahayzen> snizzo, nope, i'm a student at university :)
<snizzo> hehe, same fate then :)
<ahayzen> hah
<ahayzen> mhall119, is there any reason why we don't have any c++/qt docs on developer.ubuntu.com? (or am i just blind)
<snizzo> I think it's not their main target platform however. Qt is enought well documented and they aim to make use qml components instead of c++ for apps. Just speculations ofc :)
<ahayzen> yeah i guess
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, speak of the devil
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, there is an incredibly good one provided by ics
<AkivaAvraham> they do documentation for c++ too.
<AkivaAvraham> I was just happening to throw together documentation on the subreddit about it.
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, hehe yeah :)
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, wip http://www.reddit.com/r/UbuntuAppDev/comments/2qy5ko/guide_for_new_ubuntu_developers/
<AkivaAvraham> scroll to the bottom, and there is a "Learn c++ the qt way"
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, i mean the scopes are c++ IIRC ? ... i just wonder if it would be useful even just have a few tutorials of extending QML with c++ on developer.ubuntu.com
<AkivaAvraham> I have hated all other c++ docs, because they will teach you how to use standard libs that are ultimately replaced by qt.
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, oh yah; the scopes need documentation.
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, I popped into there, and I really really wanted a flowchart of how this was supposed to operate
<ahayzen> hah
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, you know what I mean?
<ahayzen> yeah
<AkivaAvraham> maybe I'll make one if I ever gain the courage; I have a good way of making flowcharts :)
<ahayzen> i usually use Dia for diagrams :)
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, screenshot?
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, I created a template in google spreadsheets
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, its a gnome app for doing flowchats/UML/Entity diagrams etc https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Dia/Screenshots
<AkivaAvraham> oh that ones pretty nice
<AkivaAvraham> sec
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen,  https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Hv6GY0SjyGreuuNziK_1HmTJy6p69gmyNtjFV4yxiVk/edit#gid=381944632
<AkivaAvraham> I like having it on google docs, cause its easy to edit with multiple people
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, yeah thats pretty cool :)
<AkivaAvraham> thanks :)
<snizzo> ahayzen: which university if I may ask?
<ahayzen> snizzo, Oxford Brookes University
<snizzo> ahayzen: I can't really understand how to send files via content hub
<ahayzen> snizzo, how far have you got?
<snizzo> near zero. I can't get how it's structured and what does what since there's really no docs apart from Component names
<snizzo> ah wait maybe I found something
<ahayzen> snizzo, these two may help https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/content-hub-guide/ https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Content.index/
<snizzo> ahayzen: I somewhat managed to do an export but I have no reaction by the system nor the music app...
<snizzo> should I specify in handler or peer the music app?
<snizzo> this is the code I'm using http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9671823/
<ahayzen> snizzo, are you doing this on a device? or unity8?
<snizzo> ahayzen: nexus 5
<ahayzen> snizzo, ok was just checking you weren't trying to do it in unity7 ;)
<snizzo> ahayzen: my current code http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9672284/
<ahayzen> snizzo, it looks mostly right.... so far i've spotted this possibly missing? onExportRequested: { root.activeTransfer = transfer;  .... (i'm just comparing yours to this one http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+junk/hub-exporter/view/head:/hub-exporter.qml)
<snizzo> ahayzen: ok. that btw should work because it pops up the dialog "exporting" but no onExportRequested triggered
<snizzo> and no file is copied
<ahayzen> snizzo, hmm so does Music appear as an option? or does it not get that far?
<snizzo> ahh mm no Music doesn't appear as an option it just says "exporting" for a second and then disappear, I think because the operation ends
<ahayzen> snizzo, you should get a dialog appear inwhich you then select to 'open with' music
<snizzo> ahh no I can't go that far
<snizzo> what is worse is that no error is shown...
<ahayzen> hah yeah i remember trying to figure all this out when we were adding import support lol
<snizzo> ahayzen: ah :) any hint on this? I asked just content_exchange_source as permission. Is that right?
<ahayzen> snizzo, yeah content_exchange_source is the policy you want :)
<snizzo> ahn, I'm running out of bullets...
<AkivaAvraham> snizzo, always save one
<ahayzen> snizzo, i think your missing a ContentPeerPicker {} ?
<snizzo> ahayzen: AH! that could be!
<ahayzen> snizzo, basically i think your missing the picking bit here.... http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+junk/hub-exporter/view/head:/hub-exporter.qml#L393
<snizzo> ahayzen: lol it seems it's working finally :D
<ahayzen> snizzo, \o/
<snizzo> really thank you for help ahayzen. I'll try to put down a tutorial on what I understood :)
<ahayzen> snizzo, no problem :) its good to see more apps making use of it :)
<AkivaAvraham> snizzo, if you do a tutorial, please link it
<AkivaAvraham> snizzo, i'd like to put it on appdev
<snizzo> AkivaAvraham: sure :)
<AkivaAvraham> thanks
<Zakabanner> Cya
<AkivaAvraham> Zakabanner, bye?
<mivoligo> Happy New Year everyone!
<mivoligo> mzanetti: here by any chance?
<ajalkane> ahayzen: the "canonical" developer story is to write pure QML applications without C++. Of course the situation is that for any non-trivial applications some small amount of C++ is often also required. So I agree there should be some pointers in the documents to get started with that.
<AkivaAvraham> mivoligo, Happy new year.
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hey
<TommyBrunn> I already asked this morning, but I figured I'd ask again in case someone's here now that wasn't before. Does anyone know if there's any kind of unique device ID I can get from QML? I was hoping to use the IMEI, but none of the DeviceInfo methods seem to return anything.
<AkivaAvraham> TommyBrunn, o/
<AkivaAvraham> TommyBrunn, you mean the phone model?
<AkivaAvraham> TommyBrunn, or rather if it is a desktop / tv / mobile device?
<TommyBrunn> No, the imei is unique per physical device
<TommyBrunn> As in, your phone's imei is different from mine
<TommyBrunn> Even if we both have the same model
<AkivaAvraham> TommyBrunn, oh like a mac address?
<TommyBrunn> Pretty much
 * AkivaAvraham is trying to remember if that is right..
<AkivaAvraham> TommyBrunn, good question...
<TommyBrunn> \o btw, didn't mean to leave you hanging there. High five.
<AkivaAvraham> TommyBrunn, heh
<AkivaAvraham> TommyBrunn, now I presume you need a unique id for databasing?
<TommyBrunn> It's for usage metrics. Each event has a user id associated with it, so that you can connect different events with each other (useful when you want to figure out stupid UI stuff, like why some users drop out at a certain point of a form, for example). It doesn't actually have to mean anything, it just has to be unique per device.
<TommyBrunn> So the imei would have been perfect.
<ahayzen> ajalkane, i just think a few examples showing how you can extend QML with c++ could be of use, or at least linking to the qt docs
<ajalkane> ahayzen: Indeed that, and how to do the main.cpp so that you can have C++ driven QML application
<AkivaAvraham> TommyBrunn, okay  interesting...
<ahayzen> ajalkane, as it mentions extending qml with c++ here .. https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/ ... but then doesn't link you to any docs/further reading
<ahayzen> ajalkane, yeah and that :)
<AkivaAvraham> TommyBrunn, my suggestion sucks, because you probably thought of this, but is there a qt function that does this?
<AkivaAvraham> there must be?
<TommyBrunn> Yes. And it doesn't return anything. I'm guessing it's a permissions thing
<TommyBrunn> QtSystemInfo
<TommyBrunn> There's a DeviceInfo component that has a bunch of methods for getting information about the current device.
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hey
<AkivaAvraham> TommyBrunn, what about a mac address though?
<AkivaAvraham> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15287814/getting-mac-id-in-qt
<AkivaAvraham> I mean this is for networking, so shouldnt it work?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I see you're busy with the game :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hi. I've been creating some levels, yes
<AkivaAvraham> I think every internet device comes with a unique mac address, unless I am mistaken.
<mzanetti> mivoligo: the game is now playable up to level 18
<TommyBrunn> It might, but now we're extending QML with C++ to re-implement a module that already exists :P
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I was totally lazy over the holiday
<TommyBrunn> I'm going to file a bug and see if it is a bug or if it's intentional.
<AkivaAvraham> TommyBrunn, there is a module in qml to grab mac addresses?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: but I have an idea for the next levelpack :)
<AkivaAvraham> ah appears there is.
<AkivaAvraham> TommyBrunn, wish I was better help :)
<TommyBrunn> Yes
<AkivaAvraham> TommyBrunn, it is sunday so... you should ask at the next Q&A
<AkivaAvraham> mmmm speaking of which
<TommyBrunn> No worries. I was just hoping there would be someone here who's had the same issue. They do use the SystemInfo module in a core app, so it should work somehow
<AkivaAvraham> mhall119, http://ubuntuonair.com/calendar/ -- empty.
<mzanetti> mivoligo: oh :D but you need someone else to write the json for it :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'll try myself :D but not sure when
<mzanetti> mivoligo: that'd be cool. but otoh, I'd need your graphic skills with some other games too :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: \o/ happy to help
<mzanetti> mivoligo: not ready yet, but there are some things upcoming. I really want to finish this one first
<mivoligo> mzanetti: great :) About this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/machines-vs-machines/+bug/1407486
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1407486 in Machines vs. Machines "Tower destruction icon missing" [Undecided,New]
<mivoligo> mzanetti: do you have any idea in mind, I was thinking about putting just big $ sign there
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hmm... there's already $ sign in the price tag
<mzanetti> for some reason I had an arrow in mind
<mzanetti> pointing downwards
<mzanetti> maybe a trash can?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, I'll try something tomorrow
<mzanetti> mivoligo: https://encrypted.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=tower%20defense%20destroy%20tower&tbs=imgo:1#tbs=imgo:1&tbm=isch&q=destroy+icon
<mivoligo> mzanetti: there's destroyed old Ubuntu logo there :D
<mzanetti> yeah :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: trash can idea might be the more understandable
<mzanetti> yep, that sounds reasonable
<mivoligo> the most
<mivoligo> mzanetti: btw what do you think about the new destruction animation?
<mzanetti> love it
<mzanetti> I was unsure at first about it
<mzanetti> didn't really like the spirals and the colors
<mzanetti> but now I played it for a while and it's quite cool
<mzanetti> one issue with it is that it should be part of the level pack
<mzanetti> so a different level pack can define other images
<mivoligo> mzanetti: true
<mzanetti> I'll move it over
<mivoligo> :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I started to create the tutorial level pack today
<mzanetti> and decided to give that up
<mzanetti> seems too much work for too little gain
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I think so too
<mivoligo> it's not that hard to understand
<mzanetti> yep
<mivoligo> mzanetti: back to destroy animation, I noticed it somehow goes faster for the Boing guys
<mzanetti> really
 * mzanetti checks
<mzanetti> indeed
<mzanetti> and it's smaller :D
<mzanetti> what the...
<mivoligo> mzanetti: animation for Boings is faster, so maybe that's the problem?
<mzanetti> most likely, yes
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I have to finish now, sorry :(
<mzanetti> mivoligo: no problem
<mzanetti> see you around
<mivoligo> mzanetti: see you
<ahoneybun> I need help with using the bootsplash
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, as in the one for an app?
<TommyBrunn> I haven't actually implemented it myself yet, but maybe I can be of help, ahoneybun
<TommyBrunn> What's the problem?
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, yea
<ahoneybun> when you click it
<ahoneybun> someone gave me a link to the page about them but I cant find it
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, what do you when to do ? eg show text in the header? or something in the centre?
<TommyBrunn> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg09996.html
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, this one? https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg09996.html
<ahayzen> oh TommyBrunn beat me
<TommyBrunn> You add those values to your .desktop file. For example https://bit.ly/1vOO5lc
<ahayzen> yup :)
<ahoneybun> TommyBrunn, I think thats what I needed
<ahoneybun> thanks TommyBrunn and ahayzen
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, no problem
<TommyBrunn> You're welcome
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, TommyBrunn http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9673585/
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, you may want to add X-Ubuntu-Splash-Title=MyTitle and/or X-Ubuntu-Splash-Color=#111111 as well
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, ok thanks
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9673610/?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, note the #111111 is the hex colour ;) so that would be a very dark grey
<ahoneybun> yea I knew it was a color did not know it was dark
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, you probably want it set the same colour as whatever your first page is
<ahoneybun> it is the default color for a ubuntu touch app
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, then you can probably leave that row out? i think it picks the same as default
<ahoneybun> ok cool
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, otherwise that *should* work :)
<ahoneybun> should lol
<ahoneybun> never have been able to push a app from the sdk to my phone
<ahoneybun> but that is for another time (running android at the moment)
<ahayzen> wow really?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, can you build a click?
<ahoneybun> of what my app?
<ahayzen> yeah
<ahoneybun> if I do the command
<ahoneybun> in the terminal never have used the sdk to do it
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, yeah then push that across to adb push /path/to/my.click /tmp/my.click .. then do ... adb shell pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted /tmp/my.click
<ahoneybun> in the Publish tab I can only validate a package
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, to install it manually
<ahoneybun> no building
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, sounds like your kits aren't setup properly ... but you can do the above ^^ right for testing?
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, I guess
<ahoneybun> I just have a desktop kit installed right now
<ahoneybun> took forever
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, yeah you need to setup an arm one
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, then you switch to that when you want to deploy to the device
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, where the icon of the computer is on the bottom left you can click it and switch when you have them set up correctly
<ahoneybun> yea I got that before
<ahoneybun> been switching between my app and the showcase one
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, this may be of use if you haven't seen it before https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/using-device-kits/
<ahoneybun> how do I add a kit? other then the project tab
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, click "manage kits" on the project tab
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, then add from that settings dialog
<ahoneybun> but then I have to set everything by hand
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, although i've never done it that way... i used that helper thing at first startup
<ahayzen> oh
<ahoneybun> yea that think
<ahoneybun> g
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, go to 'Ubuntu' section within that dialog on the left...
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, then 'create click target'
<ahoneybun> alright downloading
<ahayzen> \o/ now wait a loooooong time :)
 * ahoneybun wishes he had a Nexus 7 
<ahoneybun> trust me I know lol
<ahayzen> lol
<TommyBrunn> I bought a Nexus 7 the other day, to use for development.
<TommyBrunn> Turns out it was the 2012 model that isn't supported anymore ;_;
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, sometimes I need google maps for driving
<ahoneybun> yea I had the 2012 one
<ahoneybun> sold it to my brother since it is no longer supported
<diego7319> hi
<TommyBrunn> Do you guys know of a QML app that adds calendar events? The documentation is a little sparse: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/qtpim.tutorials-qmlorganizerListView-part2/
<TommyBrunn> Hi diego7319
<diego7319> api?
<diego7319> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtOrganizer/
<ahayzen> TommyBrunn, does the default calendar app use just QML?
<ahayzen> TommyBrunn, https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app
<TommyBrunn> Thanks. I'm looking it through now. Looks like it uses QtOrganizer, yeah.
<diego7319> i dont know html5 or qml idk how i found it LOL
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-01-04
<Randy_O> Hello, I've got a click package that is failing to be published, but the error is unclear, it starts with: found binaries for architecture 'all': share/locale/en/LC_MESSAGES and ends with lint_control_architecture_valid_contents. Any ideas?
<dholbach> good morning
<davmor2> popey: hey dude calendar app is there any way to stop it ringing, I unchecked my work calendar and hit the sync but which made all the appointments go away in calendar but the alerts for them still went off :(
<davmor2> I assume this is a known bug
<popey> davmor2, i think this goes away once we move to the other indicator
<davmor2> popey: nice
<popey> dbarth, heya happy new year - looking at your merge for calendar.. https://code.launchpad.net/~dbarth/ubuntu-calendar-app/push-helper/+merge/280697
<popey> dbarth, what are you expecting the outcome of that merge to be if I install that on my device?
<dbarth> popey: hey Alan, happy new year too!
<dbarth> popey: it should enable or suppress /all/ calendar notifications
<dbarth> popey: not just events, but also alarms if you take the corresponding indicator-datetime patch
<dbarth> i had a silo i think
<dbarth> popey: well, blocked, but here you can find the other branch: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/790
<dbarth> popey: my i-datetime patch is a bit crude
<dbarth> popey: strictly to your question though, the single calendar-app branch should have it just appear in system settings > notifications
<dbarth> the toggle won't have any effect though; that's what the 2nd branch is about
<popey> dbarth, excellent, thanks
<popey> dholbach, https://plus.google.com/u/0/+SzymonWaliczek/posts/P9Pupxb3hEv seen this?
<popey> I keep seeing apps in the store with mo files attached
<popey> and they get flagged as binary files
<dholbach> popey: no, I haven't seen it
<beuno> right
<beuno> I just asked jdstrand_ about it
<beuno> I guess .mo's are technically binaries
<popey> people re-submit their app as armhf or whatever to pass the tests, which seems flawed for qml based apps
<beuno> indeed
<dholbach> so the problem (I think is in _list_all_compiled_binaries()), python-magic seems to return 'application/octet-stream; charset=binary' for all .mo files
<dholbach> is there a bug open for it?
<dholbach> nm, I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/click-reviewers-tools/+bug/1530894
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1530894 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools ".mo files don't seem to be allowed in packages of arch 'all'" [Undecided,New]
<popey> thanks dholbach!
<popey> left a comment on the G+ thread
<dholbach> cool
<balloons> happy new year ahayzen. Would you mind merging my MP's for the manual tests from last year?
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-weather-app/manual-tests/+merge/280775 https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/music-app/manual-tests/+merge/280777
<ahayzen> balloons, sure no problem :-)
<balloons> Provided, of course, you are happy with them
<ahayzen> hehe :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, btw, I just found your mail on the dekko manual tests. My filtering is busted I see, I was wondering why I still hadn't heard back, lol
<DanChapman> balloons, heh, no worries! :-) I assumed you was leaving it until after your xmas break anyway
<ahayzen> balloons, so for the music one we are just leaving it as links to the images ?
<balloons> ahayzen, my thought was to merge things as-is in Pilot so things were in sync. Fixing the images so they embed can come next
<balloons> I won't be attempting it though :p
<ahayzen> balloons, coolio, if anything changes in checkbox to allow that let me know :-)
<balloons> ahayzen, it should be possible, I think we linked to the documentation. But I'm not sure images make sense anyway
<ahayzen> yeah, as the design morphs anyway
<ahayzen> maybe better expected result descriptions :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, i'll check Victor is cool to land the music one as he hadn't approved that
<balloons> ahayzen, thanks.
<balloons> ahayzen, also, while I have you, can you create some more autopilot tasks for needed tests? Some of the students have been asking for them
<ahayzen> balloons, hehe, ok I'm sure we can come up with some more tests :-) speaking of that we need to finish the test_empty_library one
<balloons> ahayzen, do we?
<ahayzen> think Victor wanted to test that it was working on all devices but then we all went on break
<balloons> ahayzen, I thought it was all fixed and merged?
<ahayzen> fixed, not tested by us :-)
<balloons> ohh, feel free to link. Trying to catch up on these type of loose ends today
<ahayzen> balloons, this is the MP https://code.launchpad.net/~fazerlicourice/music-app/test-empty-library/+merge/280794
<ahayzen> balloons, i can try it a bit later, but my phone is in bgplaylist testing mode at the moment :-)
<balloons> ahayzen, ahh fazer was one of those asking for more
<ahayzen> :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, the music-app autopilot test code needs sorting as well, its all in one test_music.py whereas weather is now nicely split by page
<balloons> right. That's a choice, which at some point, becomes needed. Once one file is SO big, it gets a bit nuts
<ahayzen> yup :-) and then the classes make a bit more sense as you can do more in the setUp() etc
<balloons> exactly
<ahayzen> balloons, FYI your manual test things have landed :-)
<balloons> excellent
 * balloons closes out task
<ahayzen> :-)
<mhall119> ogra_: ping
<ogra_> mhall119, yes ?
<mhall119> ogra_: hey, I heard a rumor that you had an IRC bouncer snap
<ogra_> i have a bip snap, yes
<mhall119> can I get a copy of that?
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/+junk/ircproxy
<ogra_> just branch it and run snapcraft in the toplevel dir
<ogra_> once installed you can use "snappy config" to configure it
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> does it use ZNC?
<ogra_> i'm still fiddling on the arm64 version, once thats there i'll push all arches to the store
<ogra_> bip
<mhall119> ah, does bip support multiple networks?
 * ogra_ plans to land that stuff (and a bunch of other snaps like a package proxy) befoe end of his holidays :) 
<mhall119> you're still on holiday?
<ogra_> til 16th ... i had to burn a lot of vacation days (all)
<ogra_> so i bruned the leftover ones and try to additionally kill some off for this year already :)
<ogra_> the package should support multiple networks (untested though)
<mhall119> having to burn excess vacation days is about as #firstworldproblems as it gets :)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> well, i always only remember that there is that holiday thing around begin of december :)
<ogra_> *beginning
<ahayzen> balloons, i tried the empty_library one via adt and the empty test fails due to there being songs found
<balloons> ahayzen, it doesn't remove them?
<ahayzen> balloons, not sure, i can upload the subunit file if that is useful ?
<balloons> a pasted log is fine if you've got it
<ahayzen> balloons, i'm not sure which bit is which, as it joins the app log together as usual lol but here is the subunit https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMUnFqN3BJemlEeUk/view?usp=sharing
<balloons> looking
<balloons> ahayzen, it's missing the full output
<balloons> did you run with -v?
<ahayzen> ah
<ahayzen> maybe not
<balloons> anyways you are correct, it's not removing the files
<ahayzen> balloons, also outside of autopilot those test files are 'seen'
<ahayzen> so yeah its not deleting them by the looks of it...i'll run that one test on its own
<balloons> you'd have to peer into the code. It must be a simple fix honestly
<balloons> copy the files for all tests, except that one. And for that one, clear any files in there
<balloons> a full log will tell us what is happening
<ahayzen> balloons, the -v like this right? ADT_AUTOPILOT_MODULE="-v music_app.tests.test_music.TestEmptyLibrary.test_display_message_when_no_music"
<ahayzen> or in the adt-run part?
<balloons> yep, looks good
<ahayzen> okies, that's running :-)
<balloons> pitti might know of something better by now if the syntax has improved
<ahayzen> hah, i end up with commands like $ ADT_AUTOPILOT_MODULE="-v music_app.tests.test_music.TestEmptyLibrary.test_display_message_when_no_music" adt-run -o /tmp/music-app/empty-3 . com.ubuntu.music_2.3.986_all.click --- ssh -s adb -- -p <passcode>
<ahayzen> balloons, test log http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14404536/ \o/
<ahayzen> "21:38:15.571 DEBUG __init__:174 - Music deleted, files ['1.ogg', '2.ogg', '3.mp3']"
<balloons> indeed.. But the files are still there?
<ahayzen> mediascanner thinks so
<ahayzen> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ls Music/
<ahayzen> 1.ogg  2.ogg  3.mp3
<ahayzen> yup
<ahayzen> balloons, in the except OSError: it has a pass ... i wonder if we are silently failing ?
<balloons> add some logging for every possible scenario in there and see
<ahayzen> balloons, and when running under AP do you inherit the apparmor permissions of the app ?
<balloons> well AP has an apparmor exception, but otherwise yes
<ahayzen> ok, well there would be something in syslog then as well i guess, i thought maybe we don't have permission to delete
<ahayzen> balloons, "FileNotFoundError" :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, so the path to remove must be wrong
<ahayzen> balloons, its trying to remove this path ... /tmp/adt-run.XH20gO/tree/tests/autopilot/music_app/content/blank-mediascanner-2.0/songs/1.ogg
<ahayzen> balloons, got the test to pass \o/
<balloons> excellent
<balloons> thanks ahayzen!
<ahayzen> commenting on the MP :-)
<ahayzen> zsombi, t1mp, I was trying to move the music-app to use the GridView, but have noticed that the header judders when you scroll (only on the desktop) if it is inside Tabs/PageStack are you able to confirm bug 1531016 ?
<ubot5`> bug 1531016 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "GridView that is inside tabs or pagestack on desktop judders when the header scrolls in/out" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531016
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-01-05
<ahayzen> balloons, any idea what has happened here https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/adt-krillin/49/console for this mp https://code.launchpad.net/~fazerlicourice/music-app/test-empty-library/+merge/280794
<balloons> ahayzen, I may be playing with adt-krillin atm
<balloons> lol, I saw the failure and thought you might ask
<balloons> oops, can you re-approve ahayzen?
<balloons> it will work this time
<ahayzen> balloons, ah :-) it just passed and failed again :-)
<ahayzen> okies
<ahayzen> balloons, yey it landed, thanks :-)
<balloons> yw. Working on the AP stuff. It should work, but the click's aren't copying
<balloons> and that's the confusing bit for me..
<ahayzen> :-/
<mhall119> Elleo: the Download Manager API docs are fixed in production now: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.1/Ubuntu.DownloadManager.SingleDownload/
<Elleo> mhall119: awesome, thanks :)
<Elleo> mhall119: now people don't have to guess how to get file paths for their finished downloads :P
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> oh nice, I just realized that the API docs also imports this: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.1/UbuntuUserInterfaceToolkit.ubuntu-whatsnew/
<dholbach> very nice
<t1mp> ahayzen: I confirmed bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1531016
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1531016 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "GridView that is inside tabs or pagestack on desktop judders when the header scrolls in/out" [High,In progress]
<t1mp> ahayzen: it is a tricky one. The issue is not there with a ListView or Flickable, and also not without the Tabs
<ahayzen> t1mp, thanks, it does exist with PageStack as well
<ahayzen> so Tabs or PageStack
<t1mp> in the example program, if I set the width and height of the Page to the width and height of the MainView, it works fine. But probably you cannot do that in all actual apps
<ahayzen> oh interesting
<ahayzen> does it need like anchors { fill: parent; } or something?
<t1mp> the page already tries to do that by itself
<t1mp> maybe that's where it goes wrong
<ahayzen> and why it doesn't happen with ListView is intriguing as well lol :-)
<t1mp> ahayzen: it seems like the difference is the 'moving' property of the GridView
<t1mp> it becomes false and true when you are using the scrollwheel.. :s
<t1mp> doesn't happen for the ListView
<ahayzen> ah
<t1mp> I'm not sure why it happens
<t1mp> hmm.. when I set the width and height of the Page, 'moving' also only changes when needed.. so not multiple times
<balloons> ahayzen, nudge nudge on those tasks for GCI :p
<ahayzen> balloons, ah yes :-) sorry been busy with qtubuntu-media stuff :-)
<aquarius> appdevs: I have the sdk ppa installed; I've just created a brand new app, given it the "Ubuntu SDK Desktop" kit, and tried running it, and I get this error: /usr/ubuntu-sdk-dev/bin/qmlscene: symbol lookup error: /usr/ubuntu-sdk-dev/bin/qmlscene: undefined symbol: _ZN7QString18toLocal8Bit_helperEPK5QChari. anyone have any idea what that means or what I can do about it?
<ahayzen> aquarius, the only time i've seen something like that is when trying to run something from a future version of Qt on an older one
<aquarius> ahayzen, it's possible that that's what's happening, but I haven't done anything to make that so: I've just added the SDK PPA and then installed the SDK from it
<aquarius> note that it's running /usr/ubuntu-sdk-dev/bin/qmlscene, which is the SDK PPA version
<aquarius> so... surely the SDK isn't currently broken?
<ahayzen> yeah weird, blame the SDK folks ? ;-)
<mcphail> aquarius: I'm sure one of the SDK guys (? bzoltan_?) mentioned that the desktop kit is incomplete
<aquarius> you're joking
 * ahayzen tries it
<aquarius> so even having the SDK installed from a PPA and it parallel-installing a whole bunch of extra Qt stuff and whatnot *still* doesn't mean that I can run an Ubuntu app on my desktop?
 * aquarius sobs
<aquarius> $ /usr/ubuntu-sdk-dev/bin/qmake -v
<aquarius> QMake version 3.0
<aquarius> Using Qt version 5.4.1 in /usr/ubuntu-sdk-dev/lib
<mcphail> aquarius: I wouldn't take my word on it, as it is a dim recollection of a previous conversation. But, AFAI remember, the desktop kit isn't fit for purpose
<aquarius> OK. If that's honestly the case, then maybe I'll just have to step back to Ubuntu.Components 1.2 or whatever
<aquarius> writing an app from scratch when it can only be tested on a device is a complete nightmare
<mcphail> aquarius: I tend to use the native desktop approach, rather than using the desktop kit. Not sure if that brings more or less breakage
<aquarius> mcphail, that's my plan, but i'm not running an interim release; I'm running 14.04, because it's the LTS
<mcphail> aquarius: yes, it isn't pretty, is it?
<aquarius> heh, the desktop only has Ubuntu.Components 1.1
<aquarius> still, that's probably OK for the app I'm making
<balloons> aquarius, sigh. Sad to hear another victim
<aquarius> balloons, ya. So, I'm developing with version 1.1 of the components, because that works at least
<aquarius> and I do not want to upgrade to 15.10
<bzoltan_> mcphail:  aquarius: tell me in brief what is the problem
<aquarius> bzoltan_:  appdevs: I have the sdk ppa installed; I've just created a brand new app, given it the "Ubuntu SDK Desktop" kit, and tried running it, and I get this error: /usr/ubuntu-sdk-dev/bin/qmlscene: symbol lookup error: /usr/ubuntu-sdk-dev/bin/qmlscene: undefined symbol: _ZN7QString18toLocal8Bit_helperEPK5QChari. anyone have any idea what that means or what I can do about it?
 * bzoltan_ watching ice hockey championshop
<bzoltan_> aquarius: would you please give a bit more details :) Like versions, release, apt-cache policies and stuff like that
<aquarius> bzoltan_, certainly. What would you like version numbers of? OS: Ubuntu 14.04. /usr/ubuntu-sdk-dev/bin/qmake -v says "Using Qt version 5.4.1 in /usr/ubuntu-sdk-dev/lib". "apt-cache policy ubuntu-sdk-dev" says it's "3.5.0+16.04-0ubuntu1~109+201512221317~ubuntu14.04.1".
<aquarius> Happy to provide any other version numbers you may find useful, if you tell me how.
<randy_O> I'm having trouble getting an app to compile for armhf with the Ubuntu SDK. I'm getting the error: Could not find compiled binaries for architecture 'armhf'. Any ideas for what I should check?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-01-06
<randy_O> I'm having trouble getting an app to compile for armhf with the Ubuntu SDK. I'm getting the error: Could not find compiled binaries for architecture 'armhf'. Any ideas for what I should check?
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> popey: do you have an example package for bug 1530894?
<ubot5`> bug 1530894 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools ".mo files don't seem to be allowed in packages of arch 'all'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1530894
<popey> dholbach, yeah, grab one of the older unav packages from the store?
<dholbach> popey: I'm already set
<dholbach> thanks
<popey> ok
<popey> sorry, missed your ping
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/click-reviewers-tools/1530894/+merge/281730
<dholbach> jdstrand, beuno (or anyone else really): ^
<dholbach> popey: I wonder why this recently turned into a problem though
<dholbach> the check has been like that for ages
<popey> maybe click is building it differently?
<popey> sdk changes?
<dholbach> that'd surprise me
<popey> do mo files always look like that?
<popey> are they always included?
<popey> maybe look in an older working unav?
<dholbach> we're using python-magic which unfortunately is not as clever as file(1)
<popey> :D
<dholbach> so I added a check which checks if the filename ends with '.mo' and I attempt to open it using gettext and see if that works
<dholbach> I hope that's good enough
<popey> dholbach, what are we doing with apps currently in the queue with the .mo files issue?
<dholbach> popey: I don't know
<dholbach> Martin and Jamie should be up soon - let's discuss with them
<popey> ok
<ahayzen> faenil, o/ I'm playing about with the ListItemLayout stuff, and i was wondering if there is a way to vertically centre the labels, as some of the listitems in music have different heights so then the subtitle is touching the bottom of the listitem
<faenil> ahayzen: they're autoamtically centered
<ahayzen> hmmm
<ahayzen> do i need to anchors { fill: parent } or something ?
<faenil> ahayzen: blind guess, are you setting ListItem's height to layout.height+listitem.divider?
 * ahayzen tried setting a height
<ahayzen> oh its layout.height ?
<faenil> ahayzen: check out the docs :)
<ahayzen> hmm
<ahayzen> but we do it the other way around... like we set the ListItem to be X high then expect the stuff inside to fit
<ahayzen> (currently)
<faenil> ahayzen: yeah, but you don't set Column's height, do you ;)
<ahayzen> the column was in a loader that was verticalCenter: parent.verticalCenter
<faenil> ahayzen: no I didn't mean your Column :)
<faenil> it was a general statement
<faenil> so, the issue is
<faenil> ListItemLayout has to follow visual rules
<ahayzen> :-)
<faenil> like 1 or 2gu top/bottom padding depending on some conidtions and stuff
<faenil> + it has to fit the labels
<ahayzen> yeah that's what we expect... maybe i just need to change things around :-)
<faenil> so you can't really restrict its height, because there would be no way to enforce that otherwise
<ahayzen> just one of our listviews has the listitems set to 6GU in height
<faenil> so ListItemLayout computes how much space it needs, and ListItem has to resize to show all of it
<DS-McGuire> pmcgowan, Any chance we can see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telephony-service/+bug/1477838 but onto a OTA milestone, the bug has been around far too long.
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1477838 in Canonical System Image "[MX4] Crackling sound after playing audio and suspended" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ahayzen> and another to 7
 * ahayzen removes all the height stuff :-)
<faenil> :) it has to follow layout's height
<faenil> ahayzen: also remember to consider divider's height
<faenil> (look at the doc, there's a whole section about height :) )
<ahayzen> we hide the divider :-)
<pmcgowan> DS-McGuire, I will check but I have not seen any progress either
<DS-McGuire> pmcgowan, Thanks
<faenil> ahayzen: I understand that this change of way of looking at things is confusing, but I couldn't find anything that worked better...if you have any idea on how to improve that just let me know ;)
<ahayzen> faenil, no i like it, its awesome, i've hardly had to change anything for the listitems....the cards could be more interesting though :-)
<faenil> :) cool
<faenil> it would be even better if I find a way to remove that confusion.. :/
<ahayzen> we are moving the cards from a custom ColumnFlow to GridView as well, so everything could be super smooth once it all lands :-)
<faenil> :)
<faenil> let's hope so :D
<faenil> + there are more ListItemLayout optimizations to make (use QQuickItemListener), but I won't have time to work on that anytime soon O/
<faenil> :/
<ahayzen> hehe, ok it does look a bit different as the listitems are bigger, but it works
<faenil> so it will get even a bit better :)
<ahayzen> faenil, you can't do alias's to the title/subtitle properties right ?
<faenil> yeah, please notice the paddings are all customizable, so if you *really* have to change it you can, once visual design acks it. So have a chat with them if their designs don't follow the rules they defined :D
<faenil> ahayzen: me thinks
<ahayzen> ooo, ok well our design was based of the design which got approved sooooo :-)
<faenil> ahayzen: yeah, I mean, if the visual design you received needs customization to the listitemlayout properties, please make sure the designers know that
<faenil> maybe the visual rules for layouts were not final when they made the music app designs
<faenil> or something like that
<ahayzen> i think we just had a smaller vertical spacing/padding between them, but this design is super old :-)
<faenil> ahayzen: so you don't have a new visual design for the app?
<ahayzen> define 'new' ;-)
<faenil> newer than 6mo
<faenil> :D
<ahayzen> <3 months... don't think so, i've seen screenshots sometimes
<ahayzen> probably not
<faenil> mm ok
 * ahayzen tries to remember
 * ahayzen has been focussed on bgplaylists :-)
<faenil> then just let designers have a look at it once you're done :)
<faenil> hehe
<ahayzen> i'll leave it as default for now, and see what other think :-)
<faenil> yep ;)
<ahayzen> faenil, but for the aliasing that didn't work... like property alias primaryText: listItemLayout.title.text; or something
<faenil> ahayzen: I vaguely remember something, did you check the docs?
<ahayzen> so i'm having to have a middle property string at the moment, unless i assume it'll always be model.title and model.author
<ahayzen> i'm scanning through the docs :-)
<faenil> me checks system settings, I think they did the same
<faenil> ahayzen: try having a look at this https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-system-settings/settings-listitems/+merge/278322
<ahayzen> faenil, ok thanks :-)
<faenil> ahayzen: so, you say the alias doesn't work at all? what's the issue
<ahayzen> it says that isn't a valid location
<faenil> sounds familiar...
<ahayzen> i assume because the property doesn't exist until you query it or something ?
 * faenil digs in his memory
<ahayzen> faenil, they have done basically the same http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-system-settings/settings-listitems/view/head:/src/SystemSettings/ListItems/Standard.qml#L38
<faenil> yeah I was just about to point at that
<ahayzen> have a property string in the ListItem
<faenil> mmm
<ahayzen> would be cool if you could alias :-)
<ahayzen> even less memory \o/
<faenil> heh :)
<faenil> I remember investigating that for sure
<faenil> ahayzen: what if you alias title instead of title.text?
<ahayzen> could work
 * ahayzen tries
<faenil> (can't find anything in my dev diary)
<ahayzen> faenil, seems to possibly work :-) if it does it means i don't need separate properties for the colour/objectName as well \o/
<faenil> ;)
<ahayzen> thanks :-)
<faenil> np!
<faenil> ahayzen: thanks for reminding me about that :)
<faenil> ahayzen: I definitely have to add it to the docs
<ahayzen> maybe that should be noted in the docs
<faenil> definitely
<faenil> ahayzen: the alternative of course is to use slotslayout and your own labels, which is however not recommended, unless you just have 1 label and don't need a Column
<ahayzen> yeah :-) i may need to use Slots for our Cards
<faenil> could be, I don't remember what they look like, but sounds like a usecase for SlotsLayout, yeah
<faenil> or some hammering work on ListITemLayout :D
<ahayzen> well they are square/rectangular and go into the ColumnFlow or eventually GridView
<faenil> mmm
<faenil> kenvandine: how is the listitemlayout move coming along? any help needed to complete that?
<faenil> or jgdx ^
<kenvandine> stalled
<kenvandine> nothing blocking it
<kenvandine> just working on other stuff too
<faenil> okay, cool
<kenvandine> we're doing it along with refreshing the visuals throughout
<ahayzen> faenil, the blocks in this that have album art then text below :-) https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/100887841569748798697/6229649300550663378
<faenil> ahayzen: I see...well, definitely not a listitem :D
<ahayzen> yah :-)
<faenil> ahayzen: you could still use ListItemLayout for the lower part :DF
<faenil> :D
<ahayzen> time to find out if it breaks autopilot :-)
<faenil> haha
<ahayzen> balloons, jenkins is failing everything for music today, even though it says 'success' at the end? https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/music-app-ci/48/console https://code.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/music-app/fix-1526274-use-layouts/+merge/281757
<balloons> ahayzen, ohh boy.
<balloons> ahayzen, I was playing with music yesterday a bit
<ahayzen> faenil, so there are leading/trailing for left/right of the main, but nothing for above/below? so i'm probably going to have to just put my Column into the mainSlot...but then what advantage does that gain? From just being a Column to then being a SlotLayout with the mainSlot as the Column ?
<ahayzen> balloons, hehe :-)
<faenil> ahayzen: not much, aside from consistency with visual rules
<faenil> (and it's not necessarily true that visual design wants that consistency, that's to be decided I guess)
<faenil> if you have top/bottom stuff, you're probably creating something which is not a list item :D
<ahayzen> but like would any rules be enforced lol what would it do differently to my column ? put padding around it? which i don't want it todo
<ahayzen> yeah we call it a 'Card' and it goes (or will go) into a GridView
<faenil> well, that's what listitemlayout does, handles a layout, padding/positioning
<ahayzen> yeah :-/
<faenil> plus is cheaper than Column + 2 labels iirc
<faenil> (but please benchmark that if you want to go for it)
<ahayzen> i wonder if eventually there should be a GridItemLayout or something
<ahayzen> if design decide to use GridViews elsewhere
<faenil> who knows :)
<ahayzen> like parts of the scopes are similar ish
<faenil> yeah
<ahayzen> an Image at the top with a label below
<faenil> though if it's just that you can use and Image + ListItemLayout, and use anchors, should be cheap that way
<faenil> an*
<ahayzen> hmm
<ahayzen> so have a Columm { Image {} ListItemLayout {} } you mean ?
<faenil> without column, just anchors, it's cheaper
<faenil> listitemlayout.anchors.top: img.bottom
<ahayzen> ok i'll have a play
<faenil> :)
<ahayzen> as we have some fun wrapping settings on the labels as well :-)
<faenil> hehe
<faenil> and Qt doesn't really do an awesome job with elideright + wrapping..
<faenil> sometimes it wraps too early :/
<faenil> (no wrapping, just elide sorry, it elides too early)
<ahayzen> oh i saw it was doing that and just changed the setting...
<ahayzen> faenil, try title.wrapMode: Text.WrapAnywhere
<ahayzen> that then allows it to elide closer to the edge i found
<faenil> ahayzen: yeah...
<faenil> ok, so my vague memory was actually correct, it has to be default wrap setting + elide
<faenil> :D
<ahayzen> :-)
<t1mp> ahayzen: hello
<t1mp> ahayzen: I think I have a fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1531016
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1531016 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "GridView that is inside tabs or pagestack on desktop judders when the header scrolls in/out" [High,In progress]
<ahayzen> t1mp, o/
<ahayzen> \o/
<t1mp> you can try the attached MR
<ahayzen> i applied your height idea and that worked for music as a workaround :-) http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/music-app/cards-use-gridview/revision/958
<faenil> and that's what we have on listitemlayout by default...it probably makes sense to change the default value, at this point...
<ahayzen> t1mp, awesome thanks, i'll try it :-)
<t1mp> ahayzen: maybe it is also time to try out the new PageHeader :)
<ahayzen> :-)
 * ahayzen needs to get back to working on the convergence stuff
<t1mp> ah, that reminds me to write a blog post about that
<dholbach> jdstrand, beuno: I don't know why this became important recently, but I think it'd be good if we could land https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/click-reviewers-tools/1530894/+merge/281730 or something like it
<dholbach> popey has been getting quite a bit of feedback about blocked uploads
<dholbach> (not sure if Martin or Jamie are still on hols?)
<beuno> dholbach, heya
<beuno> yeah, I have the tab opened with some comments I haven't submitted  :)
<balloons> ahayzen, you are going to see a few more weird things I'm guessing
<dholbach> I should've said "I don't know why this became a problem recently" earlier
<ahayzen> balloons, ok lol :-) are you able to fix it?
<balloons> ahayzen, the weirdness with zero byte artifacts has FIANLLY been solved. So yes, everything should be able to come online
<ahayzen> \o/ thanks balloons
<balloons> I'll be at it this afternoon; I disabled it again
<ahayzen> cool :-)
<balloons> but notice https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/adt-krillin/63/ actually ran again
<balloons> and one more of yours that snuck in: https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/adt-krillin/64/console
<beuno> dholbach, my neither, I'd like jdstrand's input on it
<beuno> maybe we should flat out ignore .mo's without even probing it
<dholbach> beuno: popey asked what we do with blocked apps
<beuno> what are blocked apps?
<dholbach> because of this issue a bunch of apps are not let through right now
<dholbach> they're blocked in the queue right now
<dholbach> basically all arch=all apps with translations
<balloons> ohh ahayzen, can you paste your adt line for running tests btw?
<ahayzen> balloons, its in the readme.... but $ adt-run -o /tmp/music-app/output-folder . com.ubuntu.music_*_all.click --- ssh -s adb -- -p <passcode>
<ahayzen> or
<ahayzen> $ ADT_AUTOPILOT_MODULE="-v music_app.tests.test_music.TestEmptyLibrary.test_some_specific_test" adt-run -o /tmp/music-app/output-folder . com.ubuntu.music_*_all.click --- ssh -s adb -- -p <passcode>
<balloons> ahayzen, I was curious about your subunit output
<ahayzen> balloons, oh if your asking about the output, as you are in the other channel... it comes from -o
<ahayzen> then in that folder it creates an artifacts folder
<ahayzen> and then a subunit file
<balloons> ahayzen, ohh, using -o will give a subunit file then eh?
<balloons> and yea, I asked pitti for fun
<ahayzen> :-)
<beuno> dholbach, they are stuck in the review queue
<beuno> and any of us can unblock it
<beuno> if it's ok for them to go through
<dholbach> ok, so you'd suggest we let them through?
<beuno> we can wave them through until we figure out the automated tools
<dholbach> popey: ^
<beuno> are the mo binaries truly arch independant?
<ahayzen> t1mp, that branch resolves the issue for both the test case and the music-app thanks :-)
<ahayzen> t1mp, i assume that'll be in the OTA10 landing of the uitk ?
<dholbach> beuno: yes - in the archive we build arch: all packages just once (let's say on i386) and use the packages on all architectures
<beuno> dholbach, cool, so lets wave them through
<beuno> and I'll comment on the MP that I wouldn't even probe for .mo's to be mo's
<dholbach> so fn.endswith('.mo') would be good enough for you?
<beuno> dholbach, it would, yes
<t1mp> ahayzen: yes, I assume the same :)
<ahayzen> cool thanks :-)
<DS-McGuire> pmcgowan, Thanks for pushing that bug to OTA9 :D
<pmcgowan> DS-McGuire, np, just reproduced it pretty reliably, not sure yet what it is
<pmcgowan> the audi elemnt is being paused properly
<pmcgowan> audio element
<pmcgowan> odd I never noticed it myself
<DS-McGuire> Yeah it is super easy to repoduce.
<DS-McGuire> I notice it all the time, I like to work in silence with my phone on my desk and that bug makes me have to clear all notifications as soon as I get them because it just pops and cracks all night long.
<pmcgowan> DS-McGuire, so clearing the notifications makes it stop?
<ahayzen> faenil, using the analyse tool in QtC the listitemlayout, effectively removes the part that was in an async loader before... this then reduces the time by ~5ms to load (from ~10ms) for each delegate on mako, so will probably be more noticeable on lower powered devices :-)
<faenil> wow, half the time just by moving to listitemlayout
<ahayzen> yeah ish, it is really tricky to calculate
<faenil> 5ms is huge though
<faenil> 5ms for one delegate is a lot :/
<ahayzen> the loader was all over the place before between 3-8ms
<ahayzen> faenil, but its still way below 16ms :-) and this is when scrolling rapidly down the list
<faenil> ahayzen: mmm but you don't just create 1 delegate each frame
<faenil> and even if, you don't have 16ms, the compositor has to work on it as well...
<ahayzen> no, and you can see the fps stays easily ~60fps
<faenil> ok, so it probably takes way less than 5ms each delegate
<faenil> otherwise I don't think quick scrolling would keep 60fps
<faenil> but even relatively slow scrolling wouldn't :D
<faenil> ahayzen: how are you computing the time?
<ahayzen> :-) that's just what the QtC analyse thing says it takes to create it :-)
<faenil> I see, ok...
<faenil> mmm
<ahayzen> it was terrible in the old days before Florian showed us some tricks :-) and now with listitemlayout its halved again \o/
<DS-McGuire> pmcgowan, Yes, sorry I thought that was known information.
<faenil> \o/
<faenil> some tricks like? (I'm curious :) )
<ahayzen> faenil, how do you usually measure the time ?
<faenil> ahayzen: during component development I use Q_BENCHMARK
<faenil> on a View with 5k delegates
<ahayzen> ...there was a presentation that Gerry did as well
<ahayzen> ah
<ahayzen> remember our one has an Image in it as well
<ahayzen> that it has to get from the thumbnailer
<faenil> yeah, ofc :)
<faenil> that's the main bottleneck most likely...
<faenil> but hey, I don't have much info about what it takes to stay at 60fps on our devices
<faenil> so it's very useful to get some numbers
<ahayzen> faenil, when you have some time what this if you haven't before :-) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpU6md2mMFs
<faenil> it would be lovely to see the time the compositor needs as well
<ahayzen> that shows using the performance monitor thing, where it was bad if it went over 16ms he said :-)
<faenil> ahayzen: ah ok, I have already I think
<faenil> yeah, I still believe we don't have 16ms though ;)
<faenil> because of other stuff that needs doing to get that frame on screen
<ahayzen> yeah idk, maybe that's all included in this somehow :-)
<faenil> maybe greyback can give shed some light on that
<faenil> -give
<faenil> ahayzen: sure, it could be that the analyzer takes that into account already, don't remember
<ahayzen> :-)
<faenil> greyback: how much time can we spend actually doing the drawing?
<faenil> (i.e. so that with compositor, nested servers and whatnot it is < 16ms)
<greyback> faenil: to get 60fps, you've got 16.6ms per frame
<ahayzen> and what does the analyse tool in QtC show?
<ahayzen> is that the final time?
<greyback> my follow-up to Florian's presentation: https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1wFu6gNaaFVdTjIQYvMokeHg5iLZ_GG5xgohWQ9hwwyA/edit#slide=id.p
<faenil> greyback: yes, but the compositor surely does some handling and wastes some of that time
<faenil> it's surely not free :)
<ahayzen> greyback, ah yeah was that the presentation you did at Washington ?
<greyback> faenil: yeah, there's only one GPU, so it's scheduler manages sharing the tasks
<faenil> greyback: yeah, but you can't work on a half finished frame
<faenil> so you have less than 16 to draw, then send it to the compositor, and let it do its job
<faenil> right?
<greyback> faenil: phone GPUs make it hard to say yes or no to that. You generate gl calls, then calls swap buffers. the gpu driver only then gets to work
<greyback> the deferred rendering architecture means it's hard to know how long it actually takes to draw that frame
<greyback> need to use fences to accurately measure it
<faenil> greyback: well, if you can't keep 60fps, it means it took too long :) I was wondering whether you guys had some stats about that
<faenil> on devices like krillin or arale
<greyback> faenil: nothing handy, sorry
<faenil> greyback: ok, thanks anyway :) but you do agree the app has (potentially way?)-less than 16ms, right?
<greyback> faenil: sure
<faenil> greyback: ok, cool :)
<greyback> but if you're anywhere near 16ms per frame, you're doing way too much
<faenil> greyback: yeah, exactly, that was my point
<greyback> apps at 10ms a frame should look smooth
<faenil> greyback: if your app takes 16ms to produce a frame, that's never going to be rendered at 60fps
<faenil> greyback: there we go, that's what I was looking for :)
<greyback> if your compositer was free, it just about could manage it :)
<faenil> heh, exactly ;)
<faenil> my point :)
<greyback> and there's situations where it is free, using hardware overlays
<greyback> but we're not using those (yet)
<faenil> greyback: but you still have window decorations, shadows around windows etc, don't you
<faenil> well, not on touch maybe
<faenil> but in the convergent world... :)
<faenil> (not on mobile phone in mobile mode, I meant :D )
<greyback> if the only thing on screen that changes is your surface, we can put that surface in an overlay. then the hardware will composte new frames of your surface, without redrawing everything else around it
<greyback> it a good perf bonus
<faenil> indeed
<faenil> looking forward to hw overlays :D
<faenil> ahayzen: so yeah, that's what I meant ^^
<faenil> :)
<ahayzen> :-) so 5ms is good then \o/
<faenil> haha, well 5ms is just the delegate creation, then you have to paint it, and paint the other things that changed in your app (assuming an ideal renderer where exactly only the things that changed are repainted)
<faenil> and since you're scrolling a list, you basically have to paint all the delegates which are on screen :D
<ahayzen> yup :-)
<faenil> so, yeah...I still think 5ms for 1 delegate creation is still a bit tight ^_^
<ahayzen> when it was ~10ms before it would still hit ~60fps on mako, but then everything was async
<faenil> especially because n4 is not exactly a dumb phone :D
<ahayzen> faenil, so on the Cards one, we have it so the first line can have a maximumLineCount: 2 but when it wraps the text goes over the subtitle ?
<ahayzen> would that be 'expected' ?
<faenil> ahayzen: nope :)
<faenil> I remember investigating that as well...
<faenil> ahayzen: can you check if title.height changes when the text wraps?
<ahayzen> i'll try :-)
<faenil> (if it doesn't, then it's likely not my fault)
<faenil> cool
<ahayzen> faenil, it does change      qml: LineCount 1 height 40        qml: LineCount 2 height 80
<faenil> ahayzen: crap :D
<ahayzen> faenil, this is my ListItemLayout if it helps http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14422428/
<faenil> ahayzen: mmm you're constraining its height...
<ahayzen> ah yeah, as the GridView requires the height to be fixed
<ahayzen> faenil, shall i remove the bottom: anchor and see what happens?
<faenil> ah right, gridview constraints...mmm that's interesting
<faenil> ahayzen: yea please try, but it's probably not going to fix it
<ahayzen> yeah thats why we had our ColumnFlow before :-)
<ahayzen> that allowed for differing height cards
<faenil> hehe yeah
<faenil> I remember that wrapping issue anyway...now the point is: did I forget about fixing, or did I forget what the solution is? :D
<ahayzen> but design finally understood we would never get the same performance so now we've been told to use GridView
<faenil> hehe
<ahayzen> faenil, i don't think taking the bottom off has helped... the subtitle appears in the exact place where it does on ones where the title does not wrap as well
<faenil> ahayzen: meanwhile, I'm changing the default wrapping, as that's likely what the dev will want to use (WrapAnywhere), because what Qt does when ElideRight is used is not nice :/
<faenil> ahayzen: yeah, as expected
<ahayzen> yeah WrapAnywhere or Text.WrapAtWordBoundaryOrAnywhere are good :-)
<faenil> yep
<faenil> ahayzen: timeout for me today :) be back tomorrow, and will have a closer look at that issue and fix it if needed :)
<ahayzen> faenil, thanks :-)
<faenil> have a nice day o/
<ahayzen> you too thanks for your help o/
<faenil> nw!
<faenil> ahayzen: ps WrapAtWordBoundaryOrAnywhere is not enough
<faenil> it has to be anywhere
<faenil> (just tested)
<ahayzen> hehe :-)
<faenil> ;D
<ahayzen> WrapAtWordBoundaryOrAnywhere is good when you actually want to wrap across two lines
<jdstrand> beuno: I committed dholbach's change with some changes in r564. It sounds like it would be a good time for a sync of the review tools
<jdstrand> beuno: and hi!
<beuno> jdstrand, o/
<beuno> ack
<ahayzen> balloons, i see your having fun with jenkins for music :-), i think bug 1452492 maybe a good candidate for code-in (i don't think it has already been implemented)
<ubot5> bug 1452492 in Ubuntu Weather App "[reboot] Autopilot Testcase Needed: Switch locations via swipe left/right" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1452492
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-01-07
<dholbach> good morning
<zzarr> hello! and happy new year
<zzarr> I have upgraded qt-creator under Ubuntu 15.10 with following ppa https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/backup-qt551?field.series_filter=wily
<zzarr> but now there's no Ubuntu on the left in Tools -> Options
<zzarr> it seams to be the qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu package that's missing
<zzarr> I'm running a dist-upgrade, hope this solves the problem
<mcphail> zzarr: that isn't the standard Ubuntu dev PPA, is it? I suspect fixing things is going to take more than a dist-upgrade...
<zzarr> mcphail, I think you're right, I have run a ppa-purge now
<zzarr> I found the link to it from this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting
<zzarr> when I run a dist-upgrade with the PPA I linked to, it requests to remove following liboxideqt-qmlplugin libqt53d5 qt3d5-dev qt3d5-examples qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras-browser-plugin
<zzarr>   qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-web-plugin ubuntu-html5-container ubuntu-html5-theme-examples ubuntu-html5-ui-toolkit-examples ubuntu-sdk
<zzarr>   ubuntu-sdk-libs ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev webapp-container webbrowser-app
<mcphail> zzarr: You are going down a rabbit hole but mixing PPAs. Individual PPAs are often a bad idea. Multiple PPAs are a nightmare.
<zzarr> I need the 5.5.1 framework, is there a way to upgrade it without tempering with ubuntu-sdk?
<mcphail> *by
<zzarr> okey
<mcphail> zzarr: the package manager isn't going to help you with this. You can manually install a different version of Qt to another path, and set PATH, LD_LIBRARY_PATH etc appropriately when you want to use it. But that is a lot of work and you'd be on your own
<zzarr> mcphail, okey, but I don't have a choice
<zzarr> I have tried compiling qt 5.5.1 for armhf without any success for some time (once it worked, but there was a alinking error)
<zzarr> mcphail, there isn't a way to install a ppa side by side?
<zzarr> like a chroot or something?
<mcphail> zzarr: not automatically, if they have conflicting packages, no. You can chroot
<mcphail> or virtualise
<mcphail> or containerise
<zzarr> I'll try a chroot
<mcphail> zzarr: DanChapman had a docker setup for the SDK which might help with the kind of thing you are trying to do. Perhaps you could ask him for the link?
<zzarr> I will, thanks
<zzarr> ahh.... it's the guy that made dekko, the mail client, I thought I recognized the name
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> in what package do I find the qml module?
<momken> appdevs
<kalikiana> zzarr: which qml module? there's dozens of them :-)
<Randy_O> I'm having an issue uploading an app to myapps on developer.ubuntu.com , it is being rejected with this error: found binaries for architecture 'all', it's a new error, my code hasn't changed much between versions. Any ideas?
<davidcalle> beuno ? Any idea ^
<beuno> davidcalle, Randy_O, it should tell you which binaries
<ogra_> i wonder if there is an issue with click-review-tools ...
 * ogra_ heard people complain more often about the above recently
<ogra_> (even for webapps which shouldnt ship any binaries)
<Randy_O> beuno, yes, it's all my translations, it's the only thing that gets compiled, the rest is JS and QML code, but these translatipons arent new, I've had them in the click for a while
<Randy_O> ogra_, everything locally builds just fine, and I can manually install on devices, but the online store trips on this error, so I can't get the app into the store
<beuno> Randy_O, we'll fix that soon, in the mean time
<beuno> you can ask for a manual review and it'll go through
<Randy_O> beuno, thanks, I'll take care of that
<ilhami> hey!
<ilhami> Where can I read about requests from users for Ubuntu Touch apps?
<ilhami> I want to see a list of the apps requested by users
<ilhami> I'd argue that Ubuntu Touch is already better than Windows 10 Mobile.
<ilhami> I regret so much that I bought a Windows Phone. :/
<JanC> ilhami: https://uappexplorer.com/wishlist
<ilhami> great.
<JanC> it's probably not the only place to find app requests, and it's not official, but it's a start  :)
<ilhami> So Firefox does not exist yet? Which browser is the native one in Ubuntu Touch?
<davmor2> ilhami: webbrowser app which uses oxide which is a chromium/chrome derivative
<JanC> Ubuntu Web Browser, which is based on Oxyde, which is based on the Chrome/Chromium engine
<ilhami> An app like Firefox has to be written by Firefox devs, no?
<JanC> :)
<ilhami> or am I mistaken?
<ilhami> How well does it run? Is it smooth? Edge is pretty crappy on Windows Phone at least.
<JanC> ilhami: you could try to port Firefox Mobile yourself, but I think it would be a lot of work
<davmor2> ilhami: If you have ubuntu on the desktop there is a version on there not sure if it is as up-to-date as the one on the phone but it mostly works fine
<JanC> the main problem with the browser is lack of memory in a phone really
<ilhami> davmor2, pretty cool. :)
<JanC> so don't open too many tabs  :P
<ilhami> so I want to know what is the next Ubuntu phone? Does anybody know? any plans? Any plans about improving the hardware?
<JanC> oh, and the browser has no adblocker, which makes many sites almost unusable
<ilhami> ouch.
<ilhami> The Meizu MX4 Ubuntu Edition looks like the best Ubuntu phone hardware-wise, right?
<davmor2> there is no flash player so that blocks most stuff :)
<JanC> you just get full-screen html+image+javascript+MPEG4 ads then
<ilhami> Adblocker is high on the list then..
<JanC> and they still track you, of course
<ilhami> would be cool with a dropbox client as well.
<JanC> https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.developer.bobo1993324.udropcabin ?
<ilhami> oh ok.. https://uappexplorer.com/wishlist?page=1 it is here on page 2
<ilhami> that's why I thought it hadn't been developed.
<JanC> (I don't use dropbox so not sure it works)
<JanC> but it has good reviews, it seems
<ilhami> yeah
<JanC> ilhami: maybe they want an official app, or a more featureful one
<ilhami> could be.
<ilhami> so basically apps can be written in 3 languages, JS, Go and C++ ?
<davmor2> JanC: ilhami it works really well, it's just not an official app which is what I think people were asking for
<ilhami> I see.
<ilhami> Is Ubuntu Touch stable yet?
<ilhami> or still in alpha/beta?
<davmor2> ilhami: depends what you mean by stable, it crashes very little, it makes calls and texts, telegram is good, internet works, send and receive emails, is it perfect no, can it be used daily depends how you use your phone
<davmor2> ilhami: it's been stable since we had products shipping with it, it has also improved greatly over that time too
<ilhami> can you elaborate on "how you use your phone" ?
<ilhami> sounds promising.
<davmor2> ilhami: the biggest limiting factor is if there are apps available that you use on other plaforms that are not available on ubuntu that can hinder you daily usage more than the phone having issues
<ilhami> how often does it get updates? every month? every week?
<ilhami> you have a log over updates somewhere?
<davmor2> roughly every 6 weeks
<ilhami> I can live without most of those apps. :)
<ilhami> but of course there is a lot of work ahead of Ubuntu devs. :) but I think we can succeed
<ilhami> what is your goal? how much market share do you aim for?
<ilhami> 5%? 10%?
<davmor2> ilhami: we have no number goals currently, our biggest aim is to keep the return to manufacturer to a minimum
<davmor2> ilhami: our goal is to just build up slowly and improve with each release
 * balloons may have broken jenkins for core apps
 * balloons whistles quietly
<ilhami> davmor2, well I hope you succeed.
<ilhami> my next phone will hopefully be a Ubuntu Phone.. :) I also want to be able to test my apps hehe..
<ilhami> hahaha dude
<ilhami> :D why did you do that?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-01-08
<zzarr> kalikiana, it doesn't say
<zzarr> kalikiana, I get this error error: Unknown module(s) in QT: qml
<dholbach> good morning
<zzarr> good morning
<zzarr> I have a problem with upgrading to a vivid click target to xenial, I have created a vivid click target, ran an update & upgrade
<zzarr> then I changed vivid to xenial everywhere in /etc/apt/sources.list
<zzarr> after that I ran an update and dist-upgrade
<zzarr> but now I have some issues with conflicting dependencies
<mcphail> zzarr: maybe xenial click targets aren't supported yet? For development, everyone is still on vivid+overlayPPA
<mcphail> zzarr: you shouldn't be able to directly upgrade from vivid to xenial anyway, without going via wily. Ubuntu has only ever allowed skipping releases when going from LTS to LTS
<zzarr> mcphail, I have precisely done a do-dist-upgrade -d twice
<zzarr> mcphail, so vivid -> wily -> xenial
<mcphail> zzarr: OK. I'd be surprised if xenial was in a working state, to be honest. What are you trying to achieve?
<zzarr> I'm trying to compile an application using Qt 5.5.1 specific code
<zzarr> should I use vivid+overlay instead?
<mcphail> zzarr: no idea how you're going to handle that. Sorry
<zzarr> mcphail, no problem, thanks in any way
<zzarr> mcphail, I get this error now "error: Unknown module(s) in QT: qml" what package am I missing?
<zzarr> I have installed qtdeclarative5-dev
<mcphail> is this from a stock dev environment click chroot, or some awful hybrid with extra PPAs? Have never seen that error myself
<zzarr> stock without PPA's
<mcphail> zzarr: but you have the up to date SDK PPA etc?
<zzarr> the host is running xenial
<zzarr> but it's the click target that's missing something
<mcphail> zzarr: I can't give any advice, then. Xenial isn't released, supported or expected to work
<zzarr> I know it's not released but it's as stable as wily (not the stable branch thought)
<mcphail> zzarr: no, it isn't
<zzarr> mcphail, what I meant was I haven't ran in to any problem that didn't exist in wily
<mcphail> zzarr: well, you've just described a problem which doesn't exist in wily. Xenial is for testing and experimentation at this stage. It is not expected to actually work
<mcphail> zzarr: I've no idea id the SDK guys even have a proper xenial build yet
<zzarr> true true, but I meant on the host
<mcphail> zzarr: yes, but the host has the infrastructure for the click chroot builds. They're all cross-compiled by the host
<zzarr> yes, but there is no official framework for 16.04 yet
<zzarr> I'll try the vivid+overlay way now
<mcphail> zzarr: If you want to build something, without a fight and a struggle, Wily (or Trusty) host with vivid+overlay chroot is the only game in town
<zzarr> I still need a qmake for 5.5.1 which thanks to xenial I got
<zzarr> I have tried to cross compile Qt 5.5.1 for armhf but it isn't easy
<mcphail> if you do manage to get it compiled, what's the strategy to get it on the device?
<zzarr> well it's a special device, so I have to make sure it's compatible
<mcphail> aah - so this is a one-off deployment rather than something which is going up on the store?
<zzarr> yes
<zzarr> that's why I'm going this way
<mcphail> zzarr: I wish you the best of luck ;)
<zzarr> thank you, I'll need it :D
<zzarr> I get the same error with vivid+overlay
<zzarr> hello again!
<zzarr> I now realize that my kit (ubuntu-kit) do not search for libraries in the correct path some how
<zzarr> the kit may be outdated, I'll make a new one
<zzarr> I need help, Ubuntu SDK does not find any devices or emulators
<ilhami> hey :)
<zatreanu> Hello.  I am right now focusing on adding some shortcut features to okular, but for some reason i cant get it working.
<zatreanu> Ive modified the pageview.cpp file in the UI folder, adding functionalities to other keys.
<zatreanu> But even though i'm building it, after running /shell/okultar, the keys are not doing anything.
<zatreanu> Is there anything "obviously wrong" that im doing :) ?
<zatreanu> Thanks in advance.
<tgm4883> Is this a good place to ask questions about packaging conf file for mysql-server?
<pmcgowan> tgm4883, try ubuntu-devel
<tgm4883> pmcgowan: will do, thanks
<momken> hello
<momken> I am learning the packaging method in ubuntu to make some ppa packages for myself
<momken> I am reading this article: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/udd-intro.html
<momken> but I can't get an Ubuntu branch with "bzr branch ubuntu:kdetoys"
<momken> How could I get a sample bzr branch for an ubuntu package?
<mhall119> bzoltan: are we still going to get image-based kits/chroots for the SDK?
<mhall119> momken: you might try asking in #ubuntu-devel, there are more people who are familiar with the UDD process there
<dobey> momken, mhall119: you can't use UDD any more. it's really never worked that well. but yes, #ubuntu-devel is the right place to ask about such packaging issues
<mhall119> dobey: UDD = Ubuntu Distributed Development, right?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-01-09
<dobey> mhall119: yes
<dobey> mhall119: except there are no branch imports for xenial, because they never really worked reliably anyway. so the goals of that aren't really relevant now.
<bzoltan> mhall119: The package is still availabe and usable. I will push out an update with the OTA9, once it is released. But this package is still not mandatory and the official supported way to create Kits (chroots) is still the click way. It might change later. But I do not like to rush in changes like that.
<momken> Hello
<momken> There are some applications not present in ubuntu repos nor in any PPA. So I want to make a PPA with deb files of those applications so others could install them easily without doing many "make"s manually.
<momken> But I've not created any PPA before. What shall I do?
<momken> I am currently reading this tutorial: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ ; Am I moving in a right direction?
<momken> Hmmm
<momken> Does anyone know a simple ubuntu package I look at to learn how to make one myself?
<momken> I am seeing codes of Tomboy source package I branched using bzr, but it's very complicated.
<DanChapman> momken, you might have better luck asking in #ubuntu-packaging
<momken> DanChapman, I am getting confused. One says #ubuntu-devel may be better, and you say #ubuntu-packaging.
<momken> But anyway it seems this channel is not related.
<momken> Anyway, thanks for help.
<ahayzen> balloons, This MP is failing two tests on jenkins and we can't figure out why. It works fine on the desktop/device https://code.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/music-app/fix-1526274-use-layouts/+merge/281757 ... any ideas ?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-01-10
<zubozrout> Hello. Could someone please help me out with my QML project. This is one of the files: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14456672/ and for some reason this code: connection_detail.console_out += "→ " +  type + "(" + num + ")" + "\n"; is called more times than how many items are present in the connection_trains_detail_info_model. More precisely if there are n items in the model then the components in the delegate are called n fac
<zubozrout> So if I mark model items as "1","2","3" ... then this is what is called in the delegate: "1","2","3","2","3","3" - and although I've been wondering about that for the whole day now I haven't figured it out.
<zubozrout> The odd thing is that it renders correctly, there are only connection_trains_detail_info_model.count items in the listview visible - but it destroys my text output + it is not much efficient if it has to call some items multiple times.
<zubozrout> Huh, ok, using Repeater helped ... not that I like it, but it works :)
<bartbes> popey: didn't you look at running the ubuntu sdk on arch a while back?
<popey> ya
<bartbes> did you get it running?
<popey> not quite
<popey> it's in progress
<bartbes> well, at least adding a second core to my ubuntu vm seems to have helped
<bartbes> I finally have time to look at the terminal emulator again
<bartbes> so let's see if I can find a codepath that is run both on a physical and an on-screen keyboard
<bartbes> actually, can I run the osk on the desktop?
<popey> bartbes, been playing with sdk in docker, DanChapman has a dockerfile which works on ubuntu, not tried on arch yet
<bartbes> docker should work, got a link?
<popey> lemme push what i have
<bartbes> this is fun, the desktop version's saying it can't load the xcb qt platform plugin
<popey> https://github.com/popey/ubuntu-sdk-docker
<popey> i just took what DanChapman had done and stripped it down a bit, as it had lots of extra bits for dekko
<popey> i just wanted a bare docker container
<popey> that might be ubuntu specific (I mean, the host) so if it doesn't work on arch, let me know, not tried it there yet
<popey> will do later when kids in bed
<popey> should be lighter weight than a full vm
<bartbes> what would be ubuntu-specific about it?
<popey> dunno, user ids and stuff in the launch line
<bartbes> you can get the xauthority path from $XAUTHORITY, I'm fairly sure, but I've never seen a system that didn't have it in $HOME
<bartbes> having qt creator running on my own x session will probably make for a much nicer experience, let's see
<popey> http://imgur.com/yMY1wHl
<popey> works on my local machine - as you can see I don't have ubuntu-sdk / qtcreator installed at all, so it's running from docker image
<bartbes> it's building now
<popey> patches welcome :)
<popey> be nice to be able to mount some part of your host filesystem (like ~/source) inside the docker container, not looked at that
<bartbes> you mount your home
<bartbes> just look at /home/popey ;)
<bartbes> or /home/alan, I guess
<popey> well yeah.
<popey> but I didn't know how to do that :)
<bartbes> your current script does mount it
<popey> oh, doesn't for me
<bartbes> well, it claims to, I haven't actually run it yet
<popey> oh, i lie
<popey> it does
<popey> :D
 * popey marks fixed ;)
<bartbes> so many deps!
<bartbes> I guess the next step is having an armhf click thing ready inside of it
<popey> that would be handy
<popey> but I'm find with providing the minimal necessary to get started, the script _could_ also do the "click chroot create" bit too
<bartbes> especially since you pass --rm, so you'd have to create a new one every time
<popey> so when you first launch the container, all the stuff is just there
<popey> good point
<bartbes> yeah, it wouldn't be too difficult to have a second Dockerfile which uses the first as a base
<bartbes> or you could of course mount the chroot in
<popey> I think I'd rather keep it all inside the container..
<popey> so it's basically 1) install docker, 2) run script, 3) wait, 4) win
<ilhami> hey
<ilhami> :D
<popey> bartbes, have added the click chroot create step to mine which is running now
<bartbes> oh, btw, is there a way to run the osk on the desktop?
<popey> possibly
<popey> Elleo may know
<popey> creating the click chroot barfs...
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14459138/
<popey> aha http://stackoverflow.com/questions/33235395/run-chroot-within-docker
<bartbes> or, since you seem to have 10 minutes, just port click to docker :P
<popey> hah
<popey> ITYM snappy
<bartbes> how does the chroot work anyway, does it just come with a statically linked qemu?
<popey> yeah
<popey> the --privileged seems to only work with docker run, not docker build
<popey> which is somewhat less useful
<popey> might have to just let the user do the click chroot create on first run as usual
<popey> and remove the --rm?
<popey> rather than try and second guess it in the dockerfile
<bartbes> does running take a while for you, or is it failing?
<bartbes> I'm guessing it might be because I use nvidia drivers
<bartbes> considering the gl errors I'm getting
<popey> which bit?
<popey> the run click window which builds the armhf chroot seems to hang
<bartbes> no, just launching the container
<popey> libGL error: failed to open drm device: Permission denied
<popey> libGL error: failed to load driver: i965
<popey> couple of them in the output
<popey> intel laptop here
<bartbes> http://hastebin.com/tirosefete.txt
<popey> oof
<bartbes> welp, back to the vm I go
<farad> has anybody gotten an error similar to this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14459067/
<farad> only occurs when building for the phone, not for desktop builds
<farad> it is the output of QtCreator, when building a "QML app with simple UI (cmake)"
<farad> I am experimenting with the CurrencyConverter demo project from here: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/tutorials/building-your-first-qml-app/
<dobey> farad: hmm, seems to be a bug. the arm moc binary can't be run anyway for cross compiling, because it's not building under qemu. i'm not sure why whatever is pointing to that specific binary is doing so. it should be using /usr/bin/moc instead
<farad> it built fine exactly once, all consecutive builds failed
<bartbes> so, back to this qt xcb platform plugin issue
<farad> I tried to link this moc path to /var/lib/schroot/chroots/click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf/usr/bin/moc but the error message persists, which is quite strange, as the file is definitely existing in that case
<dobey> farad: how did you link it exactly?
<farad> well, I did not really change anything specific in the default configuration
<farad> I created a Kit for armhf, and connected the phone
<farad> the only thing I changed after the first (successful) build was the project description
<dobey> i mean, i presume you ran ln -s to create a symlink yes?
<dobey> what was the exact command you ran?
<farad> yes
<farad> I first tried to link against the path I gave some messages before, and now I also tried to create a symbolic link to /usr/bin/moc
<farad> same result
<dobey> ln -s /usr/bin/moc /var/lib/schroot/chroots/click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/moc
<dobey> is what should have been run
<dobey> if you were creating the link from the host OS
<dobey> if you are creating the link inside the chroot using the "Maintain" button in the settings page in qtcreator, then you need "ln -s /usr/bin/moc /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/moc"
<farad> I did it using the terminal on the host and used the first command
<dobey> then at least you should not get the same error
<dobey> beyond that, i'm not sure why it would want to use that file in the first place
<dobey> only thing further i can really recommend for you, is to file a bug against the sdk at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sdk-ide
<farad> OK, thank you dobey!
<bartbes> is there a way I can start an app from the command line and/or get its output?
<Elleo> bartbes: for using the OSK on the desktop just install ubuntu-keyboard and whichever languages you need (e.g. ubuntu-keyboard-english, ubuntu-keyboard-emoji, etc.), then run maliit-server and start a Qt application with the environment variable 'QT_IM_MODULE=maliitphablet' set, but you'll get double input on all keys unless you're running xenial as there was a bug in qt resulting in multiple presses on multi-touch areas from mice
<bartbes> still beats not being able to find the touch control flow
<bartbes> hmm, doesn't seem to be working
<bartbes> oh, maliit-server does say '"libubuntu-keyboard-plugin.so" "en" is not enabled'
<bartbes> Elleo: got it working, totally forgot the console doesn't open the osk on startup
<Elleo> bartbes: great :)
<bartbes> turns out, the osk not only sends the double keypresses, as you suggested, it also sends each keypress twice?
<bartbes> that might explain the behaviour I was seeing
<bartbes> I'd never have figured this out without the osk on the desktop
<bartbes> popey: I think I finally got it working
<popey> bartbes, docker?
<farad> @dobey: my issue was fixed by rebuilding the armhf kit
<bartbes> popey: no, a control key in the terminal emulator
<popey> oh, yay!
<bartbes> this time actually tested on my phone, too ;)
<bartbes> shall I mail the patch again?
<popey> could you propose a merge?
<popey> oh, you mailed already, cool
<popey> will take a look, thanks bartbes
<bartbes> yeah, I never did figure bzr/launchpad out
<popey> dobey, you use a chroot on a device? I found via https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg12190.html and mentions here...
<popey> do you make the phone R/W to put debootstrap on it?
<popey> I was hoping to run debootstrap without actually going RW and using apt
<dobey> popey: i do have chroots on my device
<dobey> no need for debootstrap
<popey> oh, how did you set them up?>
<dobey> https://askubuntu.com/questions/620740/recommended-way-to-install-regularcli-deb-packages-on-ubuntu-phone/623311#623311
<popey> i want to use one for building stuff
<dobey> grab the daily-preinstalled image and unpack it
<popey> magic, ta
<popey> sweet!
 * popey upvotes
<dobey> whee. 349 more of those and i'll have the last privilege tier unlocked :)
<mcphail> popey: remember if you want to debootstrap for a device which doesn't have it, you can run it on a normal machine with the "--foreign" parameter, copy the files across to your chroot, chroot in and run the "debootstrap/debootstrap" script with the "--second-stage" parameter to complete the process. But a pre-rolled chroot is nicer ;)
<bartbes> fancy
<bartbes> I do like debootstrap
<farad> is there a recommended way of rotating a camera preview, so that you see through the camera preview what you would see without the phone in front of your face? Setting "autoOrientation" to true leaves me with a preview, rotated by a quarter clockwise or anti-clockwise - depending on the orientation of the phone
<farad> do I have to do this manually, using the orientation sensor, or is there a simpler way?
<bartbes> isn't that just a case of not rotating?
<bartbes> seeing as the camera has the same rotation as the phone itself
<farad> yes, but the screen is rotating as well
<bartbes> yes, so disable screen rotation
<bartbes> unless you want to rotate your ui, in which case you have to do the inverse rotation on the picture
<farad> hmmm, this will block the title bar from moving to the top, won't it?
<farad> OK
<bartbes> I just tried the default camera app and it seems to rotate its ui, I'm not sure if it manually "unrotates" the image, or manually rotates the ui
<bartbes> but you basically want to make sure the image isn't rotated
<farad> hmm, I guess it manually rotates its UI and fixes the preview
<farad> good idea! I will proceed with that.
<farad> thank you
<farad> I thought setting "automaticOrientation" of the MainView to false would block the rotation, but I cannot see any changes in the behaviour
<farad> the screen still rotates if the phone is rotated
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-01-03
<mzanetti> zsombi, ping
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-01-04
<mzanetti> zsombi, ping
<FrogCast> popey, hey your voice on Mycroft; is that a text to speech voice that I can integrate into an application? Or would I need to a commercial license?
<ogra_> it is a very small cloned popey living inside the mycroft case ... no licensince allowed for that :P
<ogra_> *licensing
<popey> :D
<popey> FrogCast: you'd have to ask mycroft.
<FrogCast> popey, thanks bud. I'd love it if my product could speak using your voice.
<popey> awww
<FrogCast> popey, just curious; how many hours did you sit down recording your voice?
<popey> FrogCast: i think it was about 8 hours total
<popey> spread over a number of days
<FrogCast> popey, that's not bad... Maybe I should do it myself? Is it the sort of thing that if you spend say 72 hours, it would be remarkeably improved?
<popey> i dont know, I just recorded it, vocalid did all the processing
<popey> you can't rush it though
<FrogCast> popey, thanks for the insight. I might need a break on the project I am working on now; what is the focal point for ubuntu development at the moment? Is it still the core apps?
<popey> FrogCast: not so much. it's all about snappy :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-01-05
<daker> zbenjamin: hi man any idea about this issue https://plus.google.com/u/0/+AdnaneBelmadiaf/posts/3Qft9s4wQJg ?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-01-06
<zbenjamin> daker: it should work on 14.04 .
<zbenjamin> daker: i'm still on vacation this week though, however english errors would help a lot ;) .
<daker> zbenjamin: i'll try to get english errors when you'll be back
<daker> zbenjamin: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23753990/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-01-08
<c001130> Hello, can someone help me using Pyotherside in QML?
<c001130> I am trying to write a small app with pyotherside using the Ubuntu SDK. I have a qmake project and I try to "import io.thp.pyotherside 1.4"
<c001130> But when I run the code, I get: module "io.thp.pyotherside" is not installed
<c001130> It is strange because when I try to apt-get pyother side, I get: pyotherside is already the newest version (1.4.0-2).
